# [HOWTO] Wacom Volito2 and other Wacom tablets

## CRV§ADER//KY

Wacom Volito2 and other Wacom tablets on Gentoo Linux HOWTO

This HOWTO will teach you how to install a Volito2 tablet on Gentoo Linux.

You can apply it to other Wacom tablets, too (Graphire 4 and Intuous 3 has been reported to work smoothly), but since I don't own them, the kind of support I can provide for them is limited.

Please read this HOWTO to the end before you start.

Changelog

2008-01-26 linux-2.6.24, in-portage linuxwacom. general cleanup.

2007-11-01 better linuxwacom-0.7.8-p3 ebuild supporting older kernel versions

2007-10-24 support for linux-2.6.22, linuxwacom-0.7.8_p3 and a fix in the dbus config

2007-07-29 updated for linux-2.6.22, xorg-x11-7.2 and linuxwacom-0.7.8_p2

2007-03-01 added a Xorg.conf note for tablets different than Volito2. added a partial workaround for mouse not working in Gimp.

2007-01-10 kernel module actually has to be built inside the kernel in order to be replaced

2006-11-15 minor fixes (thanks to furanku)

2006-11-13 support for linuxwacom 0.7.6, linux 2.6.18, x.org 7.1. More troubleshooting.

2006-01-30 various fixes (thanks to dufeu)

2006-01-23 updated for linux-2.6.15 and linuxwacom-0.7.2. No need for kernel patches and custom ebuilds anymore!

2005-11-29 added udev rule; removed cursor and eraser; updated troubleshooting.

2005-11-14 updated for linux-2.6.14

2005-08-09 updated for linux-2.6.13 and linuxwacom-0.7.0

You'll need:A Volito2 tablet. This HOWTO should work for other Wacom tablets, too, but since I don't have them, I can't support them (you may find more info on the linuxwacom homepage).

An x86 or amd64 PC. While it should work on other architectures, compatibility is unknown (you may find more info on the linuxwacom homepage).

Gentoo Linux. You can use other linux distributions, too, but obviously you'll have to compile the package manually.

udev. I don't know what would happen with devfs, nor with a static /dev tree.

Compatible gentoo-sources or vanilla-sources:2.6.17 or earlier: won't work.

2.6.18 through 2.6.23: the module provided by the kernel is outdated and you'll probably have to build it from the linuxwacom package. You'll need the 2007-11-01 ebuild by antonmx from bugzilla. Generally, updating to linux-2.6.24 is a lot easier.

2.6.24: No problems at all. Works out of the box with the linuxwacom ebuild from portage.Compatibility with other kernel patchsets (-mm, -ck etc.) is unknown.

Already know how to use portage.

Already know how to configure and compile a kernel.

Have and already working xorg-x11, version 7.1 or 7.2. It SHOULD work with 7.0, too, but please consider upgrading to 7.2 before reporting issues. Compatibility problems have been reported with 7.3, but you're encouraged to test it (as they may have been fixed by the time you're reading this).

If you're using X 6.x, you really, really, really should upgrade.

Step-by-step tutorial:

1) configure your kernel

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

2) the following options must be configured:

If you're using linux-2.6.22 or later:

AS BUILT-IN: Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Event Interface

AS BUILT-IN: Device Drivers -> HID Devices -> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

AS MODULE*: Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Tablets -> Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support

*only if you want to build an external module. If you're using 2.6.24, you can choose "BUILT-IN" here.

If you're using linux-2.6.21 or earlier:

AS BUILT-IN: Device Drivers -> Input devices support -> Event Interface

AS BUILT-IN: Device Drivers -> USB support -> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

AS MODULE: Device Drivers -> USB support -> Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support

3) recompile the kernel and install it

# make bzImage modules modules_install

(these steps may vary depending on your setup)

# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz

# lilo

4) type the following in a terminal:

# echo "x11-drivers/linuxwacom" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

5) emerge the correct version of linuxwacom. It should be 0.7.8_p3 or later.

# emerge -pv linuxwacom

[ebuild   N   ] x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.7.8_p3  USE="gtk tcl tk usb" 785 kB

# emerge linuxwacom

The "gtk", "tcl" and "tk" USE flags are unrelevant, while you DO need the "usb" flag.

6) If you still haven't rebooted your system after recompiling the kernel, do it now.

7) check that everything's ok (do this with X turned off).

# modprobe wacom

# ls /dev/input/

# wacdump /dev/input/tablet-*

When you move the pen on your tablet and you press the buttons, the numbers should change accordingly.

8) edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Add the following line to your ServerLayout section:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   ...

   InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection
```

The following section is new:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Driver        "wacom"

   Identifier    "stylus"

   Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/tablet-X"

   Option        "Type"          "stylus"

   Option        "USB"           "on"

EndSection
```

Where X is your tablet model found in /dev/input/.

If you're using a tablet different than Volito2, you may want to enable eraser, cursor and pad, too. On the following two pages you'll find out the section you have to add:

http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/inputdev

http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/srvlayout

(you have to replace /dev/input/event0 with /dev/input/tablet-X and remove the lines that don't fit your hardware).

9) Start X.org. Both the tablet and the mouse should work. The tablet positioning should be absolute (i.e. not a mouse).

10) Start The Gimp.

11) Go to File -> Preferences -> Input Devices -> Configure extended input devices

You should find "stylus". Enable it and set it to "screen".

Everything should work pretty fine now (including pressure sensitivity).

TROUBLESHOOTING

NOTE: Some of these problems refer to ancient linuxwacom and kernel versions. Therefore, the proposed solutions may not be valid anymore. If so, please post on this thread.

PROBLEM: There's no /dev/input/tablet-*.

SOLUTION: If you just added the udev rule, try rebooting your system. If that fails, try running:

# ls /dev/input/

# wacdump /dev/input/eventN

where N is a number. There are usually several /dev/input/eventN files. You are trying to find the event file which applies to your tablet. If such a file does exist, then you most likely have a problem in the udev rules. Double check your udev rule for errors.

WORKAROUND: If udev still isn't setting /dev/input/tablet-X for you and you've identified the /dev/input/eventN file assigned to your tablet, replace in the "InputDevice" section the line:

```
   Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/tablet-X"
```

with:

```
   Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/eventN"
```

PROBLEM: X.org won't start any more after you run wacomcpl.

WORKAROUND: rm -f ~/.xinit*

PROBLEM: If you've got a PS/2 mouse and the Volito2 tablet is plugged in at boot, the mouse may not work any more. This happened to me, while everything worked just fine for another guy.

WORKAROUND 1: Always boot your system with your tablet unplugged.

WORKAROUND 2: Switch to a USB mouse.

PROBLEM: After rebuilding the kernel, xorg-server or another X component, pressure sensitivity and/or absolute positioning don't work any more and/or quality sucks and/or nothing works at all.

SOLUTION: re-emerge linuxwacom, stop X, reload the kernel module and restart X.

PROBLEM: Mouse doesn't work any more.

SOLUTION: Make sure it's referenced as /dev/input/mice in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and not /dev/input/mouseX.

PROBLEM: I can't make it work and I've got some weird input device installed (i.e. other tablets, touchscreens, special mice, etc.)

WORKAROUND: Try removing the drivers for the other device both from the kernel and from xorg.conf and see if it works.

PROBLEM: I attach the tablet, but positioning is completely off.

WORKAROUND: Have your tablet already attached when you start X.

PROBLEM: Both the mouse and the stylus work fine on the desktop. However, I can't use the mouse to draw in Gimp any more, until I move the stylus. Moving the stylus makes the mouse work again in Gimp until next X reboot.

SOLUTION: This problem disappeared for me after I upgraded to linuxwacom-0.7.8_p2 and gimp-2.3.19.

PROBLEM: Mouse doesn't work any more in Gimp, at all.

WORKAROUND: remove the entries in xorg.conf about "eraser", "cursor" and "pad", leaving only "stylus". You should fall back to the previous point.

PROBLEM: Absolute positioning works fine, but pressure sensitivity doesn't.

SOLUTION: Check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log. This happened to me because I didn't specify the correct device for the Wacom tablet.

PROBLEM: It still doesn't work.

TROUBLESHOOTING:

1) Make sure you're running the latest available version of the kernel, xorg-x11 and linuxwacom.

2) stop X and see if # wacdump /dev/input/tablet-* works. If it doesn't, it's a kernel problem. 

3) make sure you're using the same version of the kernel and X drivers for the wacom tablet.

4) try removing all input devices from /etc/X11/xorg.conf but your keyboard and your Wacom tablet.

5) use the command lsmod to find out if the module "wacom" has been correctly loaded.

6) read the output of the dmesg command for insight. In particular, try 

# dmesg | grep -e "[Ww]acom"

You should get something like this:

```
input: Wacom Volito2 4x5 as /class/input/input5

usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom

drivers/usb/input/wacom_sys.c: v1.46:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```

7) read the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log for insight.

PROBLEM: Sometimes, when my tablet is plugged in but I'm not using it, my mouse refuses working, jumping at weird places on the screen.

EXPLANATION: It's not a driver problem, it's a physical one! It took me months to figure out. It's because your wacom pen tip is resting too close to the pad, thus giving input signals that make the mouse cursor rocket to the top-right angle of your screen (or top-left, depending how you placed the pen).

SOLUTION: put your pen somewhere else when you're not using it. Like, among other pens. :P

----------

## funeagle

Great! I followed your HOWTO and had no problems, everything works, thanx!

I deleted the following lines from the xconfig tough

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    InputDevice    "cursor" "WacomCursor"
> 
>    InputDevice    "eraser" "WacomEraser"
> ...

 

and the corresponding InputDevice sections because volito2 does not have an eraser and I dont know what is a cursor for this tablet, and everything works fine. So the stylus part is needed only. But delete them only after you have a successful instalation!

----------

## megalomax

Hi!

Thanks for the howto. I have some questions... Has anybody made this work with amd64 kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2? Can I still apply the provided patch?

I did so and can see my device as /dev/input/event3...

However it get the following with xidump:

```

christian@cube ~ $ xidump -l -v stylus

stylus                         extension

    key: min=8, max=39, num=32

    btn: num=16

    val: axes=6 mode=abs buf=0

    axis[0]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[1]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[2]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[3]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[4]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[5]: res=0, max=0, max=0

```

Same for the other 2. What to do?

Here's my xorg.conf:

```

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option      "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

    Option      "standby time"  "20"

    Option      "suspend time"  "30"

    Option      "off time"      "60"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#    Option     "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc85"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "de"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "de"

    Option      "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "cursor"

    Driver      "wacom"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/event0"

    Option      "Type"          "cursor"

    Option      "USB"           "on"

    Option      "Vendor"        "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "stylus"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

    Option "Type" "stylus"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "eraser"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

    Option "Type" "eraser"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "ViewSonic VP201b"

    DisplaySize 408 306

#    ModeLine    "1600x1200" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250

#    +hsync +vsync

# nvidia forum modeline

    ModeLine    "1600x1200" 155 1600 1704 1872 2128 1200 1201 1204 1222

    +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Leadtek 6600GT 128MB"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option      "RenderAccel" "1"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#    Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Leadtek 6600GT 128MB"

    Monitor     "ViewSonic VP201b"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth    16

        Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth    24

        Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

I think I followed the howto to the point. Any hints are greatly appreciated!

christian

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

megalomax, you said you can see your tablet as event3, but in your xorg.conf it is configured as event0   :Rolling Eyes: 

your ServerLayout section is wrong, too: only "stylus" must be set as SendCoreEvents.

If that's not the problem, what does wacdump say? try it with all the /dev/input* files you have.

If you can, try switching to a USB mouse.

----------

## megalomax

Oh   :Embarassed: 

I'm currently at work so I can't check my exact settings, but I did a lot of messing around yesterday night (currently at linuxwacom 0.7.1-beta1) and may have screewed up in the process ?!? It once was at event0  :Laughing: 

Thank you very much for the quick replay! I'll check this afternoon and let you know if it solved my probs or post additional info...

cheers,

megalo

PS: I do currently use a USB mouse

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *megalomax wrote:*   

> It once was at event0 

 

as I said in the FAQ, there may be some trouble in that sense if you've got input devices that may or may not be connected.

----------

## megalomax

YEAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!

It's working. Thanks for the great HOWTO and the quick hint to my last problem. Have been struggeling for weeks. 

Thanks again mate. 

*goes off to draw some stupid comic figures*

----------

## furanku

You can omit searching for the right device in /dev/input/ with the following udev rule (put it into /etc/udev/rules.d/10-wacom.rules):

```
KERNEL="event*", SYSFS{idVendor}="056a", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="input/wacom%e"
```

 udev will then automatically create a link from the right event device to /dev/input/wacom which you can use in your configuration files. I found this rule in the linuxwacom howto, maybe you should also add that to this gentoo Wacom Volito2 howto.

----------

## Membris-Khan

I just bought a Wacom Volito2, and I'm going to follow this howto, but I noticed that Volito2 aren't available until 0.7.1. This howto provides instructions for 0.7.0, I can be sure that my tablet will work?

----------

## Membris-Khan

OK, since it works for several users here, I decided following this howto.

I followed all steps carefully without any errors, but Gimp doesn't recognize any extended input device.

My tablet is yet using usbhid driver as I can see here:

```
root:/home/membris# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

/.../

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=0062 Rev= 2.00

S:  Manufacturer=WACOM

S:  Product=CTF-420 V2.0-0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr= 40mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

/.../
```

I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.14-gentoo-r2, and latests stable portage versions of udev and xorg. ¿What can I do?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Membris-Khan, Volito2 support is available since 0.70

Does

#wacdump /dev/input/wacom

(or eventX if you didn't follow furanku's advice) work?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

funeagle and furanku, thanks for the tips, I've just updated the tutorial with them.

----------

## Membris-Khan

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Membris-Khan, Volito2 support is available since 0.70
> 
> Does
> 
> #wacdump /dev/input/wacom
> ...

 

```
# wacdump /dev/input/event5
```

That works for me (it listens pen and buttons) but I though that usb-hid as device driver wasn't good sign. So, I'm doing things well?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Membris-Khan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # wacdump /dev/input/event5
> ```
> ...

 

if that works, the kernel is OK. now just follow the instructions to configure x.org (replace /dev/input/wacom with /dev/input/event5)

----------

## Membris-Khan

First of all, you forgot to remove cursor and eraser from description on step 12  :Smile: 

I followed the howto, wacdump works fine, xorg.conf configured OK, but GIMP says there isn't any extended input device (Inkscape says the same).

I'm going to restart the howto, but I believe that I followed correctly all steps   :Sad: 

edit: I restarted howto and now it works fine for me  :Smile:  thank you very much!

I'm going to write a spanish volito2 howto this week, but since I want to make it as "timeless" as possible, I want to ask you some questions. Can I re-publish this patch&ebuild (if both are written by you)? Obviously, I'll give credit to you  :Smile: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Membris-Khan wrote:*   

> I'm going to write a spanish volito2 howto this week, but since I want to make it as "timeless" as possible, I want to ask you some questions. Can I re-publish this patch&ebuild (if both are written by you)? Obviously, I'll give credit to you 

 

No problem at all   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Updated! No need for kernel patches and custom ebuilds anymore!

----------

## Deadman

Thanks a lot, it worked like a charm, even without the sdk flag   :Laughing: 

----------

## sprock

Hello,

Has anyone got a Wacom Graphire4 to work?

I worked through the how-to but wacomdump /dev/input/wacom returns:

 wacdump /dev/input/event2

08:41:41.877 ERROR: Failed to open /dev/input/event2: No such device

WacomOpenTablet: No such device.

cat /proc/bus/input/devices shows:

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0016 Version=0403

N: Name="Wacom Graphire4 6x8"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2 

B: EV=1f

B: KEY=1c63 0 700ff 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=100

B: ABS=3000003

B: MSC=1

When I startx with the tablet connected I see:

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: Wacom Cursor)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech PS2" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom

	No such device.

Error opening /dev/input/wacom : Invalid argument

The error message is repeated several times.

I looked in wacom.c in the kernel source tree and the documentation indicates that Graphire4 is supported.

Thanks for any help

sprock

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

What kernel version are you using?

Please paste the output of 

```
dmesg | grep -E '[wW]acom|event|evdev|hid|HID|usb|USB|[oue]hci'
```

----------

## sprock

Here is the output (very long):

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: Performing full reset

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: irq 9, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:04.2

usb usb1: hotplug

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: OHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: irq 5, io mem 0xe1000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: resetting from state 'reset', control = 0x0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: intrenable 0x8000001a MIE UE RD WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: hcca frame #0020

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: roothub.a 0f000203 POTPGT=15 NPS NDP=3(3)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: created debug files

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0a.0

usb usb2: hotplug

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: OHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: irq 9, io mem 0xe0800000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: resetting from state 'reset', control = 0x0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: intrstatus 0x00000044 RHSC SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: intrenable 0x8000001a MIE UE RD WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: hcca frame #0020

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: roothub.a 0f000202 POTPGT=15 NPS NDP=2(2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: created debug files

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0a.1

usb usb3: hotplug

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 3-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 3-2: default language 0x0409

usb 3-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=5, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-2: Product: CTE-640-U V4.0-3

usb 3-2: Manufacturer: WACOM

usb 3-2: hotplug

usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-2:1.0: hotplug

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

wacom 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

wacom 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Wacom Graphire4 6x8 as /class/input/input2

usbcore: registered new driver wacom

drivers/usb/input/wacom.c: v1.44:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: reset hcs_params 0x2395 dbg=0 cc=2 pcc=3 ports=5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: reset portroute 1 0 1 0 0 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: reset hcc_params e806 thresh 0 uframes 256/512/1024 park

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: capability 0001 at e8

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: MWI active

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: ...powerdown ports...

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: irq 11, io mem 0xe0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: reset command 080b02 park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0a.2

usb usb4: hotplug

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: port 4 low speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: GetStatus port 4 status 003402 POWER OWNER sig=k CSC

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00030301 PESC CSC LSDA PPS CCS

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 3-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 3-2: unregistering interface 3-2:1.0

usb 3-2:1.0: hotplug

usb 3-2: unregistering device

usb 3-2: hotplug

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 3-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 3-2: default language 0x0409

usb 3-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=5, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-2: Product: CTE-640-U V4.0-3

usb 3-2: Manufacturer: WACOM

usb 3-2: hotplug

usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-2:1.0: hotplug

usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

wacom 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

wacom 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Wacom Graphire4 6x8 as /class/input/input3

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

Modules linked in: evdev ehci_hcd wacom usbhid ohci_hcd uhci_hcd snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_emul snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd soundcore usbcore ipv6 iptable_raw ipt_NOTRACK libcrc32c smbfs cifs s2io dummy 8139too mii r128 drm agpgart firmware_class

 [<ccac9e9c>] evdev_connect+0xf1/0x10c [evdev]

 [<cc87400f>] evdev_init+0xf/0x15 [evdev]

----------

## sprock

Sorry, forgot kernel vesion:

2.6.15-gentoo-r1

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Quote:*   

> input: Wacom Graphire4 6x8 as /class/input/input2 
> 
> input: Wacom Graphire4 6x8 as /class/input/input3

 

You just needed to read it... somehow, it is created twice, once for usb_ohci and once for usb_ehci.

Try replacing /dev/input/wacom with /dev/input/event3 in your xorg.conf.

----------

## sprock

I see the same error on the console from which X was started 

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event3

	No such file or directory.

Error opening /dev/input/event3 : Invalid argument

and

wacdump /dev/input/event3

09:08:08.842 ERROR: Failed to open /dev/input/event3: No such file or directory

WacomOpenTablet: No such file or directory

That is not surprising given that:

ls /dev/input/event*

/dev/input/event0  /dev/input/event1  /dev/input/event2

Thanks for your help

sprock

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Try replacing hidcore.c and wacom.c in your kernel with those provided by the latest linuxwacom drivers and recompile it.

----------

## sprock

Since my last message I went back to kernel 2.6.13 and went through the linuxwacom manual installation instructions.  That lead me to do exactly those

things you suggested - and it works!  I've just been playing with the tablet in the gimp.

I'll now try the same with kernel 2.6.15 and report back.  That will be next week.

Thanks again for your help.

sprock

----------

## dufeu

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Wacom Volito2 on Gentoo Linux HOWTO

 

First, a big thank you for the instructions. I was able to install my USB Wacom Graphire4 in ~27 minutes.

System: AMD64 {~amd64}

Kernel: Vanilla Sources 2.6.15.1

A few points of clarification which might be helpful to others:

 *Quote:*   

> 7) create the file /etc/udev/rules.d/10-wacom.rules and write the following line in it:
> 
> ```
> KERNEL="event*", SYSFS{idVendor}="056a", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="input/wacom%e"
> ```
> ...

 

In the latest versions of udev rules, there is a default local rules file /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules.  Just add the above line to this file instead of creating a new one.

 *Quote:*   

> 10) edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> This section should already exist; you must add the lines regarding "stylus".
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The default screen in the "ServerLayout" section for many people will appear as:

```
   Screen      "Screen1"
```

Just add the line:

```
   InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
```

to the ServerLayout section. No need to replicate the above.

 *Quote:*   

> TROUBLESHOOTING
> 
> PROBLEM: There's no /dev/input/wacom.
> 
> SOLUTION: If you just added the udev rule, try rebooting your system. If that fails, try running:
> ...

 

This could be carlified by adding the following:

 *Quote:*   

> Where X is a number. There are usually several /dev/input/eventX files. You are trying to find the event file which applies to your tablet. If such a file does exist, then you most likely have a typo in the udev rules line you added earlier. Double check your udev rule for an error.
> 
> WORKAROUND: If udev still isn't setting /dev/input/wacom for you and you've identified the /dev/input/eventX file assigned to your tablet, replace in the "InputDevice" section the line:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

thanks dufeu, updated

----------

## dufeu

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> thanks dufeu, updated

 

You're quite welcome. I'm glad you improved the suggestions to make them more generic.

And a big thanks to you for writing the instructions to begin with. It made my life so much easier.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## sprock

 *Quote:*   

> Try replacing hidcore.c and wacom.c in your kernel with those provided by the latest linuxwacom drivers and recompile it.

 

Well, being lazy I thought I'd try the easy route first - and it worked.

Here is what I did step by step.

ln -snf linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/ linux

boot linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (with tablet not connected)

emerge linuxwacom

Note that the /dev/input/event* do not exist

Reboot with tablet connected (still no /dev/input/event*)

Put  10-wacom.rules back in /etc/udev/rules.d

Reboot (still no /dev/input/event*)

startx - now the /dev/input/event* exist, along with /dev/input/wacom -> /dev/input/event2

tablet works in gimp

I don't know which part of this series of steps did the trick, but perhaps you do.

Thanks very much for your help and for making the ebuild available - it is good to know there is a 

painless way to keep my system updated yet retain use of my drawing tablet.

sprock

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *sprock wrote:*   

> Reboot (still no /dev/input/event*)
> 
> startx - now the /dev/input/event* exist, along with /dev/input/wacom -> /dev/input/event2
> 
> I don't know which part of this series of steps did the trick, but perhaps you do.

 

Seems like you compiled the kernel parts as modules and you forgot to call modprobe.

----------

## nigdydosc

At the begining.. sorry for my english.

I have problem with Wacom Volito2. I do everything like in this HOWTO

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0062 Version=0200

N: Name="WACOM CTF-420 V2.0-0"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:02.1-2/input0

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

#       InputDevice    "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

#       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

#       Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Driver "wacom"

#       Identifier "cursor"

#       Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

#       Option "Type" "cursor"

#       Option "USB" "on"

#       Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver "wacom"

        Identifier "stylus"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

        Option "Type" "stylus"

        Option "USB" "on"

        Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#       Driver      "keybord"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

```

when I do  wacdump /dev/input/event2 I can see that tablet is working

but when I do wacomcpl

```

We didn't find any Wacom device.

 Please make sure the device's

 type (stylus, eraser, or cursor)

 is embeded into its identifier string

```

Gimp can't use tablet too. I don't know where I did mistake. 

linuxwacom ver 0.7.2

xorg 7.0

kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r3

emerge --info

```

H-A-L ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -mmmx -msse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -mmmx -msse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache digest distlocks prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo bzip2 cdr cjk crypt cups curl dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdk sdl spell sqlite ssl stroke tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts trutype type1-fonts udev vorbis win32codecs xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

H-A-L linuxwacom-0.7.2 # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i wacom

(II) LoadModule: "wacom"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.7.2 $

(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)

stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

```

Thanks for any help

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

did you compile x.org and linuxwacom after setting the sdk flag?

go look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for an error message

----------

## nigdydosc

I just recompiled xorg with sdl and usb flag. No changes.

----------

## jansk

Hello!

I just emerged linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 and linuxwacom 0.7.2, when I compile linuxwacom I got following error:

```
make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1'

Makefile:486: .config: No such file or directory

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

  Building modules, stage 2.

/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/scripts/Makefile.modpost:38: .config: No such file or directory

make[5]: *** No rule to make target `.config'.  Stop.

make[4]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linuxwacom-0.7.2/work/linuxwacom-0.7.2/src/2.6.14'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linuxwacom-0.7.2/work/linuxwacom-0.7.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linuxwacom-0.7.2/work/linuxwacom-0.7.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

File /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/Module.symvers is really missing. It is included in older kernels however .....

Shall I copy the file from older kernel source ? (is it safe ??)

Jan

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *jansk wrote:*   

> I just emerged linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 and linuxwacom 0.7.2, when I compile linuxwacom I got following error:
> 
> ```
> make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1'
> 
> ...

 

either you issued a make mrproper, thus deleting the configuration file, or you are using a kernel source that you never configured in the first place. In either case, you have to import and old .config and then call make oldconfig or re-configure the kernel from scratch.

Tip 1: when you emerge gentoo-sources, the previous ones are not overwritten nor deleted, and the old .config file is not automatically imported.

Tip 2: in case you lost it, you can fetch your current config file from /proc/config.gz:

gzip -cd /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## jansk

Thanks for advice. You're right I tried to install wacom drivers straight to new kernel sources .... I compiled the new kernel, installed wacom drivers and recompiled again. This is fine, however every time I boot with new kernel my machine freezes at login prompt .... this is however kernel problem  :Sad:  and it is not related to wacom .... once I'll manage to run new kernel I'll continue with this how-to!

Thanks

Jan

----------

## jansk

I solved few problems I had with my new kernel ... now I booot all the way to the login promt but can not type anything ...

Did I forget to compile something ? My old kernel works fine however I'd like to configure my new kernel from scratch (I'm using UTF, but not sure if it is related)

I enabled CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV as suggested in this how-to, could this be somehow connected with the typing problem ???

Jan

p.s. as this is probably not related to wacom I posted new post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-439192-highlight-.html.

----------

## jansk

Hello!

I spend whole day trying to solve the typing problem with 2.6.15-r1 kernel .... unfortunately without any success.

After, I tried with my old working kernel 2.6.12-r6 .... and everything works!!!

I'm still very curious what's wrong with my 2.6.15-r1 kernel ....

Anyhow, the reason why I need tablet is that I'd like to measure trajectory and pressure while writting (mostly kanji) characters and save it to file for later processing. Is there a smart way how to read output of tablet ???

I found a option in kernel called "Input debugging" (CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG). I'm gonna give it a try .... I'm wondering if I'll be able also to measure pressure.

Thanks

Jan

p.s. one detail regarding how-to:

In kernel part

"Device Drivers -> Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support" should be "Device Drivers -> USB support -> Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support"

----------

## Genjix

Thank you very much for the guide! I just installed Graphire4 but it's working as a mouse (i.e relative not absolute), will get back when I get working  :Smile: 

People might also find this useful:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wacom_Tablet

----------

## Emulagame

my wacom want work =.= (he work but gimp don't find anythink)

Codice:

wks002 ~ # ls /dev/input/

event0  event2  js0  js2  mice    mouse1  mouse3

event1  event3  js1  js3  mouse0  mouse2

Codice:

wks002 ~ # wacdump /dev/input/event0

20:54:54.924 ERROR: Failed to open /dev/input/event0: No such device

WacomOpenTablet: No such device

wks002 ~ # wacdump /dev/input/event1

20:54:54.762 ERROR: Failed to open /dev/input/event1: No such device

WacomOpenTablet: No such device

wks002 ~ # wacdump /dev/input/event2

20:55:55.923 ERROR: Failed to open /dev/input/event2: No such device

WacomOpenTablet: No such device

wks002 ~ # wacdump /dev/input/event3

20:55:55.015 ERROR: Failed to open /dev/input/event3: No such device

WacomOpenTablet: No such device

and my xorg conf modified by the gentoo wiki because the dev are no such devices

Codice:

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "cursor"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

    Option "Type" "cursor"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "stylus"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

    Option "Type" "stylus"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "eraser"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

    Option "Type" "eraser"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

and

Codice:

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wks002 ~ # ls /dev/input/
> 
> event0  event2  js0  js2  mice    mouse1  mouse3
> ...

 

It's a kernel problem.

First of all, I'd recommend you to set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc, and reboot. This way you'll remove all the unneeded devices.

You have to make sure that (1) you're using at least a 2.6.15 kernel and (2) all the devices I listed are compiled and loaded.

Then do a 

```
dmesg | grep wacom
```

Also, disconnect your table, reconnect it, and do a 

```
dmesg | tail
```

----------

## Genjix

Emulagame: Why don't you also use the udev rule for the /dev/input/wacom device?

----------

## Genjix

 *jansk wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyhow, the reason why I need tablet is that I'd like to measure trajectory and pressure while writting (mostly kanji) characters and save it to file for later processing. Is there a smart way how to read output of tablet ???
> ...

 

Don't know about tilt, but for pressure you could try analysing the bitmaps created with gimp.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Genjix wrote:*   

> Emulagame: Why don't you also use the udev rule for the /dev/input/wacom device?

 

if the kernel doesn't recognize it as /dev/input/eventX, it won't appear as /dev/input/wacom regardless of the rule.

----------

## Genjix

Wacom Graphire 4 :

After trying to get the Wacom tablet to behave nicely for a couple of weeks now, I have only suceeded in getting it to act as a mouse (relative positioning, not recognised by gimp).

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "USB Mouse"

   Driver "mouse"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Driver "wacom"

#   Identifier "cursor"

#   Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

#   Option "Type" "cursor"

#   Option "USB" "on"

#   Option "Mode" "Absolute"

#   Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "stylus"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

    Option "Type" "stylus"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Mode" "Absolute"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Driver "wacom"

#    Identifier "eraser"

#    Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

#    Option "Type" "eraser"

#    Option "USB" "on"

#    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

#EndSection

...

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Layout"

   Screen      "Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   #InputDevice "Keyboard1" "Touchpad"

   #InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

   #InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

   Option "BlankTime" "5"

   Option "StandbyTime" "10"

   Option "SuspendTime" "20"

   Option "Offline" "30"

EndSection

...

```

package.use has the required sdk flags for x11-base/xorg-x11 and x11-misc/linuxwacom (which I have recompiled 5 further times just to be sure I didn't miss anything). My kernel has evdev, wacom and usbhid compiled in, although I have tried leaving evdev and wacom as modules due to the messages below.

```

hostname: Unknown host

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux amir 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #15 Fri Mar 24 16:07:56 UTC 2006 i686

Build Date: 07 March 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 25 07:57:50 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

FATAL: Module wacom not found.

FATAL: Module evdev not found.

stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

xterm:  fatal IO error 32 (Broken pipe) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"

xterm:  fatal IO error 32 (Broken pipe) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"

waiting for X server to shut down .

```

As far as I see I can't see much going wrong...

With the wacom and evdev as modules I get

```

hostname: Unknown host

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux amir 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #16 Sat Mar 25 08:06:07 UTC 2006 i686

Build Date: 07 March 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 25 08:09:50 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

stylus Wacom X driver grabbed event device

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

waiting for X server to shut down .

```

Everything is all fine in wacdump /dev/input/wacom

The ioctl messages are making me suspicious anyhow because I have a screensize of 1280x800, so it could just be me and not Graphire4 in general.

On a side note, the above is exactly the same before and after I manually load the wacom and evdev modules, so I think X11 automatically does it and adding to modules to be loaded at startup is an unnecessary step.

----------

## Genjix

Reading through the detailed linuxwacom guide it says I should see Driver=wacom

```

T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=0015 Rev= 4.03

S:  Manufacturer=WACOM

S:  Product=CTE-440-U V4.0-3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr= 40mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

```

Is that a problem?

```

amir genjix # dmesg | tail

...

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

usbcore: registered new driver wacom

drivers/usb/input/wacom.c: v1.43:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

```

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Try replacing wacom.c and evdev.c with those provided in the latest linuxwacom sources.

Also, try to temporarily disable /dev/input/mice from your xorg.conf.

----------

## Genjix

Following the guide through a bit I saw this:

 *Quote:*   

> linuxwacom detailed guide:
> 
> Out of Range Values
> 
> At present, we are discovering a number of problems with out-of-range values. Rest assured, we are looking into it, so if you encounter them yourself, you might consider check the mailing list for similar problems, and if your problem is unique, let us know. When the driver is behaving better, I'll increase the priority of this class of problem. Until then, you'll probably just get a message back saying "sorry, and yes, we know." The most serious problem seems to be with runaway pressure settings, so those will get investigated first. 
> ...

 

Just to be sure I added

```

    Option "TopX" "0"

    Option "TopY" "0"

    Option "BottomX" "30480"

    Option "BottomY" "30480"

```

But still no luck. I think I might be experiencing this problem :/

```

# xsetpointer -l

"Keyboard1"   [XKeyboard]

"USB Mouse"   [XPointer]

"NVIDIA Event Handler"   [XExtensionDevice]

"NVIDIA Kernel Input Handler"   [XExtensionDevice]

"stylus"   [XExtensionDevice]

# xidump -l

Keyboard1                      keyboard

USB Mouse                      disabled

NVIDIA Event Handler           extension

NVIDIA Kernel Input Handler    extension

stylus                         extension

# xidump -l -v stylus

stylus                         extension

    key: min=8, max=39, num=32

    btn: num=16

    val: axes=8 mode=abs buf=0

    axis[0]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[1]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[2]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[3]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[4]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[5]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[6]: res=0, max=0, max=0

    axis[7]: res=0, max=0, max=0

# xidump -u raw stylus

X Error: 165 BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device

Unable to open input device 'stylus'

# xidump stylus

X Error: 165 BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device

Unable to open input device 'stylus'

```

Might be worth noting in your guide with a disclaimer  :Confused: 

----------

## Genjix

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Try replacing wacom.c and evdev.c with those provided in the latest linuxwacom sources.
> 
> Also, try to temporarily disable /dev/input/mice from your xorg.conf.

 

WOW! Works! Thanks  :Smile: 

Just going to re-enable mice and get rid of top/bottom settings  :Smile: 

----------

## Genjix

Thank you very much CRV§ADER//KY, everything except the eraser is working great.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Genjix wrote:*   

>  *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   Try replacing wacom.c and evdev.c with those provided in the latest linuxwacom sources.
> 
> Also, try to temporarily disable /dev/input/mice from your xorg.conf. 
> 
> WOW! Works! Thanks 
> ...

 

now, re-enable it but substitute /dev/input/mice with /dev/input/mouseX (wherever your actual mouse is).

to enable the eraser. you have to uncomment this one:

```
#Section "InputDevice"

#    Driver "wacom"

#    Identifier "eraser"

#    Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

#    Option "Type" "eraser"

#    Option "USB" "on"

#    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

#EndSection
```

----------

## Genjix

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *Genjix wrote:*    *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   Try replacing wacom.c and evdev.c with those provided in the latest linuxwacom sources.
> 
> Also, try to temporarily disable /dev/input/mice from your xorg.conf. 
> 
> WOW! Works! Thanks 
> ...

 

Yes, I've done both of those (mice works fine), but as for the eraser gimp detects it in its configure extended input devices dialog but it has the same behaviour as the stylus (pen). Only minor since I have shift E

----------

## Richy

Hi, I got my Wacom working flawlessly, but:  I would like to lock it to one scrren. So I've got a two Screen (Nvidia-->TwinView)  Setup and tried to 

add the

following options to my stlyus device section

               Option "Twinview" "horizontal"

               Option "TVResolution" "1280x1024,1280x1024" 

               Option "ScreenNo" "1"

I first had vertical, because somhow I found that more logical, anyways, these options work, as far as the stylus pen being locked to the 2. screen. But Gimp does not regocnize it anymore as stylus. So something is wrong..

How do I get the numbers for TopY TopX BottomX BottomY options?

Or what is the "real" way of doing what I want to do?

RIchy

----------

## Genjix

try using

TopX, BottomX, ... afaik refers to how much of the wacom pad maps to the screen (i.e which values returned from the driver are the lowest X or highest X)

----------

## E11

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Try replacing wacom.c and evdev.c with those provided in the latest linuxwacom sources.
> 
> Also, try to temporarily disable /dev/input/mice from your xorg.conf.

 

I had the same problem... But i can't solve it... 

Where do you find the evdev.c in the latest linuxwacom ? 

Do i have to paste them in /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input ? And after to compile my kernel again ?

I have a 2.6.13 and can't use another because there is a bug with my laptop and new gentoo-sources... 

Thanks for your help and this very good howto ! and sorry for my bad english...

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Where do you find the evdev.c in the latest linuxwacom ? 

 

http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/ -> you download the latest sources package -> in src/2.6.XX (XX being the latest kernel available)

 *Quote:*   

> Do i have to paste them in /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input ? And after to compile my kernel again ?

 

Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> I have a 2.6.13 and can't use another because there is a bug with my laptop and new gentoo-sources... 

 

Then doing as I said should hopefully solve your problem.

----------

## E11

But, i don't see any evdev.c in this package :S

So I did what you said whitout it, and it work now in gimp with 'stylus' but work only like a mouse... And when i desactivate my mouse in my xorg.conf nothing work ! 

So what do I have to do ? ( I don't understand why there is a problem :S)

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

sorry, I meant hid-core.c and wacom.c. my bad  :Rolling Eyes: 

if you're using 2.6.13, I recommend that you pick them from linuxwacom-0.7.3/src/2.6.13/

----------

## E11

Still have no change... But now the 'stylus' mode in gimp don't exist anymore... 

And I don't know if it is logic or not but usbhid do not appaer in my lsmod... ( And i did modprobe usbhid... )

i'll try to compile linuxwacom again and see if that change something...

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

does wacdump work? if it doesn't, there's no point in seeing if X works.

----------

## E11

Oh ! I see that i have the 0.7.2 for linuxwacom... and you said i need 0.7.0 for 2.6.13 but 0.7.0 is not in portage anymore... (or i have to do an emerge sync to recover it ? lol)

Can the 0.7.2 work with a 2.6.13 ?

----------

## E11

Yes wacdump work... 

I don't know if that work correctly but that seems to be good...

----------

## E11

I install a new kernel 2.6.16 and it work perfectly with the 0.7.2 linuxwacom !

Thanks for this howto and for your help !!!

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Oh ! I see that i have the 0.7.2 for linuxwacom... and you said i need 0.7.0 for 2.6.13

 

I never said such a thing   :Shocked: 

----------

## E11

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   Oh ! I see that i have the 0.7.2 for linuxwacom... and you said i need 0.7.0 for 2.6.13 
> 
> I never said such a thing  

 

Oups !!! I had to be too tired :S I read the good thing but understand it badly :S (it would be that + my bad english :S)

Sorry... :S  :Confused: 

PS : Do you know a program to write with the tablet ? 

Not write and "translate" for computer but just write and save it like an image... Like gimp but easier and where we can have more than 1 sheet of paper ? 

The best thing would be openoffice or something like that but where i can "draw"... 

It's because i have to do a lot of mathematics and it's easier for me to put them like that ...

(I hope you'll undersand myself...)

EDIT : I found xounal, jarnal & gournal... It's what i was looking for !  :Smile:  (but it's not in portage  :Sad:  )

----------

## Mercen4ry

I actually just got an account on these forums because of this tutorial. Feel free to take that as a compliment, CRV§ADER.

Just wanted to toss in my $0.02 here. Just got an Intuos 3  6 x 8" PTZ going with this on the latest beta wacom drivers (0.7.3-1) and 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 kernel. Awesome. I'd been banging my head against this problem for a solid week now.

Also, cheers for the extended tutorial for GIMP pressure sensitivity. Works perfectly.  :Very Happy: 

Thanks muchly!

----------

## vdemeester

it seems that there's no support of the wacom tablet with xorg 7.0.. Does anyone succeed to get his tablet working ?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

sorry, I've got xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6. Try looking on the linuxwacom forum on sourceforge.

----------

## vdemeester

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> sorry, I've got xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6. Try looking on the linuxwacom forum on sourceforge.

 

Hum.. indeed, it's working on ubuntu drapper beta 6.06.. so it's working on xorg7.. but it's seems to be broken on gentoo.. I don't know why...  :Confused: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

does wacdump work?

does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say anything about the X driver?

----------

## vdemeester

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> does wacdump work?
> 
> does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say anything about the X driver?

 

yes ! It works great !

I'll tell you this tomorrow (away from my computer for the moment)

----------

## vdemeester

well.. wacdump is working great..

And nothing about wacom in the Xorg.0.log..  :Confused:  I don't know what to do ^-^

----------

## jansk

Hello,

I followed the HOW-TO and everything works fine (Gimp, cursor in X, drawing ....). I installed fontforge because I need to edit fonts. In fontforge however, when I click on any of the character I got following message:

```
Executable based on sources from 22:35 8-Apr-2006-ML.

Recovering from /home/jan/.PfaEdit/autosave/auto0062e7-1.asfd...  Done

Error connecting to wacom tablet. Sometimes linux fails to configure

 it properly. Try typing

$ su

# insmod wacom

X Error of failed request: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device

  Major opcode of failed request:  146.3 (XInputExtension)

  Serial number of failed request:  18103

  Failed resource ID:  0
```

I googled for a while and found one post on pfaedit-devel forum. The post over there says that X is not properly configured but doesn't say how to configure it properly.

My xorg.conf is as follows:

```

....

....

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver        "wacom"

        Identifier    "stylus"

        Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"

        Option        "Type"          "stylus"

        Option        "USB"           "on"

EndSection

...

...

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "simple layout"

    Screen      "myScreen"

    InputDevice "myMouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "myKeyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

Any ideas how entries in xorg.conf should look like ?

----------

## vdemeester

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> well.. wacdump is working great..
> 
> And nothing about wacom in the Xorg.0.log..  I don't know what to do ^-^

 

So.. now, i had had the wacom in INPUT_DEVICE and re-compil xorg-x11.. and.. no more X binary...

----------

## ercete

Hi everyone,

I'm currently triying to make a Graphire4 working with xorg 7.1 and kernel 2.6.17-r4 (my box is ~x86)

And it is quite a mess...

While searching infos, I found this in the first post :

 *Quote:*   

> KERNEL="event*", SYSFS{idVendor}="056a", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="input/wacom%e"

 

Notice that it is quite wrong because udev rule syntax a changed, i had tochange as following to make it work, I'm not really sure about that, so if someone can confirm. Thanks  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> KERNEL=="event*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="input/wacom%e"

 

Edit: 

It works great on my ~x86 box

Xorg 7.1 and latest Kernel 2.6.17-r4

Notice that I had to reactivate input devices in gimp's preferences window.

----------

## yaq

edit: Solved! Replacing wacom.c in kernel sources with one from linuxwacom package (2.6.16) worked!

Help! My Volito is not working. I have set the USB-hid, evdev, and wacom options in kernel as build in. After connecting the tablet in /var/log/messeges:

```
Sep 12 15:19:12 laptok usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

Sep 12 15:19:12 laptok usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 12 15:19:12 laptok input: Wacom Volito as /class/input/input7
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 007: ID 056a:0060 Wacom Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:c50a Logitech, Inc. 
```

/proc/bus/usb/devices:

```
T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  7 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=0060 Rev= 1.41

S:  Manufacturer=WACOM

S:  Product=FT-0405-UV1.4-1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr= 40mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=wacom

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms
```

After adding an udev rule to make a symlink "wacom" it its created correctly, when i try to test it (wacom symlink or the correct eventX) using wacdump or catting there is no response(same thing while trying to use it in Xorg as a pointer), although wacdump is able to tell me that it its a "Volito".

tested on vanilla kernel 2.6.17.13, ~x86, udev-100-r2, linuxwacom-0.7.4_p3

----------

## furanku

With 2.6.17 I had no problem using my Volito2 by moving wacom.c and hid-core.c from the 2.6.16 directory from the linuxwacom sources to /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/ and recompiling the kernel. The latest development version ov linuxwacom (0.7.5-3), now has a 2.6.18 directory, which just contains the wacom.h header file, no more wacom.c or hid-core.c.

Does anyone know if it's still safe to use the 2.6.16 versions with kernel 2.6.18? The original versions in the 2.6.18 kernel doesn't work, although the wacom kernel module is loaded, the tablet simply dosen't work.

Another problem I have is, that I also use a Haupauge DVR 1100 DVB-T Card, which works great. The only problem is that the IR remote control just works transiently, and it seems to work more reliably, when the wacom doesn't work, e.g. in this moment where I don't use the linuxwacom kernel modules. Since both devices use the /dev/input method (udev creates the correct symlinks for both of them), could it be that the wacom usb driver code is somehow incompatible to other devices?

----------

## argasek

Many thanks for this HOWTO. I think it should be updated however, reflecting changes within udev (== instead of =). I got this working with 2.6.17-gentoo-r7, X.org 7.1 and linuxwacom-0.7.4_p3, however I had to copy wacom.c and usbhid.c from 2.6.16 directory of linuxwacom sources. Without it done, my tablet got detected, but wacdump didn't show any reaction to movement etc.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

weeeeee, update. First update in 10 months..... shame on me   :Sad: 

----------

## furanku

Thanks for the update!

Three remarks:

1) AFAIK the entry in the autoload list of modules is not neccessary, as the kernel will autoload the module by itself if it finds the device.

2) you should mention the

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.7.6_p2.ebuild digest
```

command line, neccessary to generate the "Manifest" file after downloading the source tarball.

3) Hey, we're on Linux, not Windows: We don't need to reboot the computer for each new device driver  :Wink:  Unless you didn't change your kernel configuration 

```
# rmmod wacom

# modprobe wacom
```

 should be sufficient to unload the old module and load the new one. (Of course you need to restart X if you changed xorg.conf during your first install for the changes to take effect)

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Quote:*   

> 1) AFAIK the entry in the autoload list of modules is not neccessary, as the kernel will autoload the module by itself if it finds the device.

 

You're right: all necessary modules will be automatically loaded when X starts. fixed.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) you should mention the
> 
> ```
> # ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.7.6_p2.ebuild digest
> ```
> ...

 

It's done automatically for me, and I don't have any exotic FEATURES or anything.

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Hey, we're on Linux, not Windows: We don't need to reboot the computer for each new device driver  Unless you didn't change your kernel configuration 
> 
> ```
> # rmmod wacom
> 
> ...

 

Thank you, fixed.

----------

## DeMascus

I'm having a little trouble with the wacom setup I have 2.6.18 kernel and have compiled linuxwacom-0.7.6 from the linux wacom project, it seems recognise the device when I unplug the connect the usb but I can't get any data from it using wacdump.

Here is a clip from my kernel messages when I rmmod and modprobe wacom, I don't know how relative the <NULL> is?  But it does look rather ominous.

```
Dec  6 22:59:01 [kernel] usbcore: deregistering driver wacom

Dec  6 22:59:23 [kernel] input: Wacom Volito2 4x5 as /class/input/input13

Dec  6 22:59:23 [kernel] evbug.c: Connected device: "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard", isa0060/serio0/input0

Dec  6 22:59:23 [kernel] evbug.c: Connected device: "ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse", isa0060/serio1/input0

Dec  6 22:59:23 [kernel] evbug.c: Connected device: "Wacom Volito2 4x5", <NULL>

Dec  6 22:59:23 [kernel] usbcore: registered new driver wacom

Dec  6 22:59:23 [kernel] drivers/usb/input/wacom.c: v1.45:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```

Is this pointing to the problem, I am just a little lost.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

DeMascus, are you sure you're using the kernel module from the wacom package instead of that included in the kernel?

Plus, make sure you're running wacdump with the X server down.

----------

## DeMascus

Thank you, it was the module.

It works fine in X i'll have to test gimp now.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

I noticed that, with the latest wacom drivers (or is it since i updated to X 7.x?), a nasty bug with gimp appeared: you can't use your mouse to draw, until you move your stilus. moving the stylus makes the mouse work again in gimp until next X reboot.

could someone confirm/dismiss this?

----------

## kfiadeg

Hello everyone!

Thank you for the HOWTO, it helped me to configure my Wacom Graphire4 under X.

However I encountered some difficulties with setting TwinView and making Gimp working properly.

I have two monitors connected to my nvidia graphic card, I'm running XFCE4 with Xinerama support. The main difficulty is that these two monitors have different resolutions, one (main) is set to 1280x1024 while other (on the left of main) is set to 1024x768. X works properly, however I can't use my tablet in GIMP. It seems that GIMP does not collect cursor coordinates of pointer, but from somewhere else.

It will be easier to see that on the illustration:

http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/4448/gimpwacomscreenshotdz2.png

Have anyone ever had such a situation? Other programs, like Inkskape, work properly, so it seems that this is a matter of GIMP. But even if it is - has anybody any ideas how to solve/go around this problem?

Some configuration cut-outs:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Samsung SyncMaster 950p only"

        Screen          0 "DualHead Screen" 0 0

        InputDevice     "Default Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice     "Intellimouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"               # Wacom

        InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"               # Wacom

        InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"               # Wacom

        InputDevice     "pad" "SendCoreEvents"                          # Wacom

EndSection
```

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Driver          "wacom"

        Identifier      "stylus"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom_udev"

        Option          "Type"          "stylus"

        Option          "USB"           "on"                    # USB ONLY

        Option          "Mode"          "Absolute"

        Option          "Tilt"          "on"

        Option          "Vendor"        "WACOM"

        Option          "TwinView"      "horizontal"

        Option          "TVResolution"  "1024x768,1280x1024"

#       Option          "TVResolution"  "1280x1024,1024x768"

        Option          "KeepShape"     "on"

#       Option          "ScreenNo"      "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Driver  "wacom"

        Identifier      "eraser"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom_udev"

        Option          "Type"          "eraser"

        Option          "USB"           "on"                    # USB ONLY

        Option          "Mode"          "Absolute"

        Option          "Tilt"          "on"

        Option          "Vendor"        "WACOM"

        Option          "TwinView"      "horizontal"

        Option          "TVResolution"  "1024x768,1280x1024"

#       Option          "TVResolution"  "1280x1024,1024x768"

        Option          "KeepShape"     "on"

#       Option          "ScreenNo"      "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Driver  "wacom"

        Identifier      "cursor"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom_udev"

        Option          "Type"          "cursor"

        Option          "USB"           "on"                    # USB ONLY

        Option          "Mode"          "Absolute"

        Option          "Tilt"          "on"

        Option          "Vendor"        "WACOM"

        Option          "TwinView"      "horizontal"

        Option          "TVResolution"  "1024x768,1280x1024"

#       Option          "TVResolution"  "1280x1024,1024x768"

        Option          "KeepShape"     "on"

#       Option          "ScreenNo"      "1"

EndSection
```

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier     "DualHead Screen"

        Device         "nVidia GeForceFX 5200"

        Monitor        "Samsung SyncMaster 950p"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option         "NoLogo" "true"

        #TwinView (DualHead)

        Option         "TwinView" "true"

        Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"

        Option         "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-63"

        Option         "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-75"

        Option         "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1024x768"

        Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "DPMS,DPMS"

        SubSection     "Display"

            Viewport    0 0

            Depth       24

            Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Thanks in advance,

kfiad

**EDIT**

I've just enabled TABLET in Inkscape, and result is the same as in GIMP  :Sad:   :Sad: 

Even if the "mouse pointer" of tablet is limited to desktop area of one screen, applications retrieve it's coordinates from whole, dual-monitor, desktop, that is two times wider... How to disable this odd behaviour?

**EDIT II***

I made a video presentation of my problem:

http://video.google.pl/videoplay?docid=-963158980122070242

Note differences between "mouse pointer" (right-hand side) and "drawing pointer" (left-hand side)

----------

## mariourk

Hi, thanks for the howto. I'm trying to work it through to get my Wacom Volito2 working with Gentoo.

However, I not getting it done. I use the latest ebuild from the bugsite. My kernel is 2.6.18.3

When I modprobe the wacom module, wacdump won't give anything. My X is down at that time.

When I emerge linuxwacom, with the wacon USE-flag enabled, it complains I have to enable

wacom in the kernel as a module. If I do so, it compiles. But I get the feeling this is giving me

the wrong module  :Confused:  What is the correct procedure?

Any help is most welcome   :Very Happy: 

Edit:

Switching to the gentoo-2.6.18 kernel and re-emerging linuxwacom-7.6-r2 solved my problem

Thanks again for the howto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## obender

Thank you for the wonderful how-to.  I just got my Intuos3 pad working, but not completely.  I can only use the stylus and not the Wacom mouse or the eraser, even though wacdump does react to the changes in the tools.  Could you please explain how to configure Xorg to use multiple tools for the pad?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *obender wrote:*   

> Thank you for the wonderful how-to.  I just got my Intuos3 pad working, but not completely.  I can only use the stylus and not the Wacom mouse or the eraser, even though wacdump does react to the changes in the tools.  Could you please explain how to configure Xorg to use multiple tools for the pad?

 

http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/inputdev

and

http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/srvlayout

if the mouse still doesn't work:

1)does it work if you remove your current mouse and leave only the wacom mouse attached?

2)do you have /dev/input/mice in your xorg.conf (and not /dev/input/mouse0 or something)?

please let me know if you experience problems drawing with the mouse in gimp, without having touched your pad since last X restart.

----------

## obender

Thanks, that worked.  I just didn't know that it was possible to create multiple sections all using one device.  I have one more question though: How would I go about remapping the side buttons to match my regular mouse configuration?  Do I just use xmodmap to do so?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *obender wrote:*   

> Thanks, that worked.  I just didn't know that it was possible to create multiple sections all using one device.  I have one more question though: How would I go about remapping the side buttons to match my regular mouse configuration?  Do I just use xmodmap to do so?

 

sorry, I don't have a clue. I suppose xmodmap should be fine.

----------

## Hippi@Bacarni

Hi,

I just tried to get my wacom on my X60t to run. But it just won't do it.

I made everything explained in the Howto.

I made a local Portage with the linuwacom driver

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.7.6_p4-r1  USE="gtk udev usb wacom -tcltk" 0 kB [1] 

```

Moreover I compiled the driver as a modul.

Copied the new kernel to /boot and rebooted.

But all I get is

```

Jun 27 16:00:18 localhost usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom

Jun 27 16:00:18 localhost drivers/usb/input/wacom_sys.c: v1.46:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

```

The Problem is, the I'm missing an input device. There is just none  :Sad: 

```
 ls /dev/input

by-path  event0  event1  event2  event3  event4  mice  mouse0

```

I Have no clue how to solve it.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

hippi,

1)lsmod | grep wacom

to make sure that the module has been properly loaded.

2)wacdump /dev/input/eventX

(where X is 0 through 4) to see if it's there but you just didn't get the /dev/input/wacom symlink.

3)$ dmesg | grep -e "[Ww]acom"

personally, I get:

```
$ dmesg | grep -e "[Ww]acom"

input: Wacom Volito2 4x5 as /class/input/input5

usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom

drivers/usb/input/wacom_sys.c: v1.46:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```

4)make sure that the original kernel module has been overwritten by the one provided with the linuxwacom package.

----------

## Schmolch

Has anyone got the Buttons and scrollwheel working on a graphire4?

The Howto in the gentoo-wiki does not work for me, i still get nothing from any of the buttons.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

*bling*.... updated   :Cool: 

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

I'm using a Volito2 and the setup works so far: device found by kernel, /dev/input/wacom is created, X finds it, I can move the mousecursor with it etc.

But in gimp and inkscape I cannot draw with it because the first button acts like the move-tool instead of a painting-tool and the second button opens the kontextmenu like the right button of my mouse does.

Where/how can I change this?

The device is configured as stylus in absolute mode:

```
Section "Input Device"

  Identifier    "stylus"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"

  Option        "Type"          "stylus"

  Option        "USB"           "on"

  Option        "Mode"          "Absolute"

EndSection
```

I am using gentoo-sources 2.6.22-r2 and linuxwacom 0.7.4_p3.

btw, there is no 0.7.8 in portage, did you use an overlay or did your create your own ebuild? (my last sync was today 2007-08-18)

```
ll /usr/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom/

insgesamt 28

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8796 22. Jul 04:38 ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096  6. Sep 2006  files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1393 22. Jul 04:38 linuxwacom-0.7.4_p3.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2168 22. Jul 04:38 Manifest

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  268  1. Dez 2006  metadata.xml
```

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

hm, so the only thing that does not work seems to be the single-click-feature because I can neither klick buttons with the stylus nor draw lines with it. Any idea how to activate this?

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

argh! this worked all the time but I need to press the stylus really hard to be able to draw with it. I think I will try some "Threshold" values for softer pressure

----------

## mr4v0

This how-to doesn't work for 2.6.21-suspend2 kernel, .ebuild file is messed up. I had to fiddle with the linuxwacom-0.7.8_p2.ebuild file to get it working. There is a difference in the kernel .config variables and in the install directory. I'm not experienced with scripts, so I had to "turn off" all wacom driver checks and changed the install dir by hand. But I think I managed in the end. Can any1 tell me how to check the driver version? I tried with modprobe and lsmod, but it didn't output anything.

ps. If someone could be kind enough to "patch" this for 2.6.21-suspend2 kernel.

Anyway great How-to, thanks!  :Cool: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *SeeksTheMoon wrote:*   

> btw, there is no 0.7.8 in portage, did you use an overlay or did your create your own ebuild? (my last sync was today 2007-08-1

 

If you read my tutorial again, you'll find out that you're supposed to download the ebuild from the gentoo bugzilla.

----------

## josko

```
gililei Desktop # ls /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom/

linuxwacom-0.7.6_p4.ebuild

```

i Too, have the rong version.

But i *think* i've downloaded it correctly?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

----------

## SkeptikeR

Hello

i read every post in this thread, because after my last update my tablet didnt work anymore.

before last Xorg update i easily emerged linuxwacom without portage overlays and everytime got the old but working wacom.

My wacom device is on ttyS0 and i get results in wacdump.

But in X11 i have no chance get it working. if i use the old driver(0.7.4_p3 i think) xorg crashes.

and i cant use the new Driver (0.7.6 and 0.7.8 ) cause of compile errors.

my system:

suspend-sources-2.6.21-r7 (tested also 2.6.22 and 2.6.22-r1 of suspend sources)

vanilla-sources-2.6.22-r1 (tested also 2.6.22)

a FSC t3010D tabletpc with a wacom touchscreen.

the compile errors:

./wcmCommon.c: In function 'xf86WcmEvent':

./wcmCommon.c:1098: error: 'pDev' undeclared (first use in this function)

./wcmCommon.c:1098: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

./wcmCommon.c:1098: error: for each function it appears in.)

for me it seems like a normal code error, like i make it sometimes  :Wink: 

any idea? wrong kernel?

thank you

skeptiker

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

suspend-sources has already been reported to give compilation problem.

As for the vanilla-sources, please post the compilation error here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147537

maybe someone will find a solution.

- What version of X.org are you using? 7.2?

- What tablet do you have? Is it a USB or serial tablet?

- Please note that in my howto I say that the ebuild for linux-2.6.22 is BUGGY and IT WON'T BUILD, so either downgrade to linux-2.6.21 or modify the ebuild by hand (it's a trivial edit).

----------

## SkeptikeR

first of all thank you for reply

i tried also with vanilla sources, and the edit i think i did also. if its only the change i think but ill try again when i am at home.

Xorg: 7.3

I think its a serial tablet, because its on /dev/ttyS0, irq 4 and port 0x0220 setserial tells me.

ill report then but it makes me hope  :Laughing: 

----------

## SkeptikeR

Thank you all but with the new version of the ebuild p3 and the pdev patch i could compile, install and it works great!

thanks solved 4 me

by the way:

it runs nice with suspend-sources ^^

----------

## sfragis

Same problem here with Xorg 7.3 solved by the patch in ebuild p3.

Did anybody report this to the linuxwacom bug trucker? If so, I will fill a bug report soon.

BTW, why not using the RESTRICT="mirror" option in the ebuild?

```

--- linuxwacom-0.7.8_p3.old.ebuild      2007-09-24 17:06:29.000000000 +0200

+++ linuxwacom-0.7.8_p3.new.ebuild      2007-09-24 16:46:03.000000000 +0200

@@ -8,6 +8,7 @@

 DESCRIPTION="Input driver for Wacom tablets and drawing devices"

 HOMEPAGE="http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/"

+RESTRICT="mirror"

 SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P/_p/-}.tar.bz2"

 LICENSE="GPL-2"

```

Thanks for your job.

----------

## nitm

Hello, After I have updated to xorg 7.3 I can't use my graphire4 tablet. Here are the symptoms:

```

obfuscated@mraz ~ $ ls -l /dev/input/

общо 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    120 25 сеп  0,23 by-id

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    140 25 сеп  0,23 by-path

crw------- 1 root root 13, 64 24 сеп  0,25 event0

crw------- 1 root root 13, 65 24 сеп  0,25 event1

crw------- 1 root root 13, 66 24 сеп  0,25 event2

crw------- 1 root root 13, 67 24 сеп  0,25 event3

crw------- 1 root root 13, 68 24 сеп  0,25 event4

crw-rw---- 1 root root 13, 70 25 сеп  0,23 event6

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 63 24 сеп  0,25 mice

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 32 24 сеп  0,25 mouse0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 33 25 сеп  0,23 mouse1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 25 сеп  0,23 wacom -> event6

```

The line with event6 tells us that it is read/write only by root and now wacdump doesn't work as normal user. Is this normal behaviour?

Wacdump doesn't work as root as well after I have started the X server.

Before I start it, just after I have issued "modprobe wacom" in text console the wacdump is working as it should: detects movement and clicks on the tablet. Very strange   :Confused: 

And I have used the latest ebuild from the bugs.gentoo.org.

The module is loaded into the kernel. And Xorg also loads the module correctly I suppose:

part of /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

(II) LoadModule: "wacom"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so

(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.7.8 $

```

I'm running a ~amd64 system with ck-sources-2.6.22

Thank you in advance and if you need more info I will provide it.

----------

## Ray ishido

hum, hum, stupid newb question but how can I get the p3 ebuild?  :Embarassed: 

I looked in the bug report but there is only the _p2 ebuild

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Ray ishido wrote:*   

> hum, hum, stupid newb question but how can I get the p3 ebuild? 
> 
> I looked in the bug report but there is only the _p2 ebuild

 

You have to apply linuxwacom-0.7.8_p2-p3.ebuild.patch to linuxwacom-0.7.8_p2.ebuild

```
man patch
```

----------

## Ray ishido

Thanks! I a newb a bit less stupid now!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Updated. Now it supports linux-2.6.22.

Note that the dbus config file became broken somewhere in the past, creating a wrong device name. The symptom was the loss of pressure sensitivity in Gimp.

----------

## akiross

Hi!

Thanks for the howto, but I have some problems with a Bamboo one, I'm running 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 and patched (p3) drivers from the bugzilla.

The problem is that the drivers aren't loaded:

```
T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  6 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=0069 Rev= 2.00

S:  Manufacturer=WACOM

S:  Product=CTF-430 V2.0-0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr= 40mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms
```

As you see, no drivers are loaded.

Any idea?

EDIT: Sorry, here some dmesg output

 *Quote:*   

> aether linux # dmesg
> 
> aether linux # rmmod wacom
> 
> ERROR: Module wacom does not exist in /proc/modules
> ...

 

----------

## akiross

Well, I added my device ID as written here:

http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/newtablet

The driver is finally active on this device:

 *Quote:*   

> T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  9 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0
> 
> D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
> 
> P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=0069 Rev= 2.00
> ...

 

but actually wacdump /dev/input/wacom dump just a bit of information, when i start to move the pen, but next it stops transmitting. It also doesn't show Table model, vendor, device and "SUB" (which i don't know what it is).

Any idea? Any experience with Bamboo One?

----------

## akiross

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=200710092042.28683.freqmod%40gmail.com

Ok this one solved for me (at least now wacdump works  :Smile: , it seems that Bamboo One aren't supported by 0.7.8-p3 drivers, yet.

----------

## Ray ishido

Hi,

I have a bamboo too, but with 2.3.23 kernel, and it work well (linuxwacom-0.7.8_p3).

for now my problem is about gimp configuration:

I don't have pressure but it seems to work in X: 

I played a bit with "option "Treshold"" in xorg.conf, and setting the value to 255 I need to "pierce"  :Wink:  the tablet to select an icon while seting to 30 the pressure needed is less

The eraser act as the stylus. 

if I can configure the option in "File -> Preferences -> Input Devices -> Configure Extended Input Devices" like indicated here http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/gimp , I can't even draw, select, etc... (when I try, the cursor transform to the "move" cursor  :Sad:  )

note: I also tryed to put "windows" in gimp option but it did not change anything.

note 2: I also rebuild linuxwacom

My other problem is: how to configure the button of the pad?

note: wacdump work well when X is not running, but xidump answer that:

```
localhost ray # xidump -l

Virtual core keyboard          keyboard

Virtual core pointer           disabled

pad                            unknown

eraser                         unknown

stylus                         unknown

Keyboard0                      unknown

Mouse0                         unknown
```

and  with  xsetwacom :

```
xsetwacom set Stylus Button2 "button 5"

Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device

Set: Failed to open device 'Stylus'

```

any idea?

----------

## aitch

hey, i'm having trouble with my wacom intuos2 tablet under xorg 7.3.

while it works fine as a pointing device, I can't use it at all in gimp, krita etc.

I get no devices in my wacomcpl, just a blank panel where 'cursor, stylus, eraser' should be.

no output on wacdump..

it's really perplexing. I'm using the wacom module from x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.7.8_p3, with the udev and wacom useflags enabled. I've followed all the steps in this guide in trying to get this thing going again but nothing seems to help.

it's odd, it just stopped working all of a sudden. I'll post any requisite logs, but my xorg.0.log seems normal.

----------

## Ray ishido

what is the result of:

```
xidump -l
```

what kernel and version of xorg-server are you using? 

I have the same problem with a bamboo. I am suspecting a compatibility pb with X, because in my case, wacdump work well. (to test, shut down X and run wacdump /dev/input/wacom)

----------

## Ray ishido

hi,

It seems I was right. I just downgraded to xorg-server 1.3.0.0 (which make emerge downgrade renderproto to 0.9.2, and xf86-input-keyboard to 1.1.1-r1), and to xf86-input-mouse 1.2.2, and it solves the problem.

note that now xidump recognize stylus, pad, and eraser as "extension", but xidump stylus don't seems to work (I move the sylus and nothing changes).

but with gimp, no more pb  :Smile: 

I read that in xorg 1.4 the dev implement hotplug. perhaps it is the pb (note that I am not a dev so it's purely speculation (ie don't kill me if I am wrong  :Wink:  )). I think further test are need, expecialy testing the latest version of xorg-server 1.3 with xf86-input-mouse 1.2.2. if it work, doing an upgrade to xf86-input-mouse-1.2.2-r1, before reporting to the dev of linuxwacom.

but I am quite busy in my job for now  :Embarassed:  , so, if somebody else could do it that would be nice...

note: I am using compiz-fusion 0.6 with gnome 2.20 (I read that it could have pb with compiz stuff, but it not seems to be the pb here)

note 2: here is a link to configure the pad :http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=1183931219.9186.24.camel%40doubler.crozat.net&forum_name=linuxwacom-discuss

----------

## Ionflux

I have the same problem here. My Graphire3 does not work in Gimp but fine otherwise (in Gimp, I get the arrows like when the middle button is pressed to pan the view when setting the pen down and dragging around).

I am using the patched ebuild from the bug report.

Downgrading to xorg-server-1.3 solves it, so it appears to be an xorg-1.4 issue.

----------

## hoacker

First of all, many thanks for the tutorial and ebuilds!

Got my Bamboo Stylus/Cursor/Erasor working. But I just don't get the pad buttons and the wheel to do something usefull. "xidump pad" shows that buttons 9 10 13 14 and wheel are working (as well as some strange buttons 4 and 5 which I can not relate to any button or wheel position).

The pointer sometimes jumps to top left corner when hitting pad buttons despite having defined "buttonsonly" "on".

Can anyone post bamboo pad specific xorg.conf or a short tutorial on how configure these buttons? I'm pretty lost at the moment.

-gentoo-sources 2.6.23 (amd64)

-ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org (p2 with patches)

-xorg-server-1.3.0, xorg-x11-7.2

-my xorg.conf (selection):

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "pad"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"

  Option        "ButtonsOnly"   "on"

  Option        "Type"          "pad"

  Option        "USB"           "on"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier "Default Layout"

  screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0

  InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad" "CorePointer"

  InputDevice "Mouse1"

  InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

  InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

  InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

#  InputDevice "pad

  InputDevice "pad" "SendCoreEvents"

  InputDevice "Vaio keys" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

By the way:

- Yesterday I used MS Vista of necessity and installed the bamboo driver. I was surprised of what I could do there. Handwriting was recognized without a flaw giving me the possibility to almost completely replace keyboard input by writing on my bamboo. Is there any linux project heading for something like that?

- Does anyone know an application with which I can paint directly on the desktop? Something like virtualboard for windows: http://www.redsofts.com/soft/970/6485/VirtualBoard.html

Thanks for any help...

----------

## aitch

hey all

I upgraded my wacom driver to 0.7.9_p1, which fixed my previous issues

just copied the 0.7.8_p3 ebuild with a new name and it fetched the upgrade fine.

however, I'm having this weird issue where with krita and gimp if I try to draw anything it switches foreground and background colour every time I press the stylus button.

does that make sense? it switches colour with every stroke.. I don't know how to fix it.

any advice would be very helpful.

----------

## ilm

Not sure if this is the right place to put this, or if I should have started a new thread...

I'm considering purchasing a tablet to use as a general purpose "mouse"-ing device.  I can get a Graphire 4 rather cheaply, but before I buy it I want to check a couple of things.  

Mainly, are the buttons on the pen and tablet programmable?  It's no good to me as a mouse if there's no middle-click, for example, but from what I've been able to find it isn't possible to re-program these buttons in Windows.

Also, how does the tablet work with Xinerama? Seamlessly (i.e. as if it is just one big monitor)?  I don't have Xinerama atm, but I'm looking at buying myself a new box over the next few months and setting up Xinerama with it.

Finally, I'd like to hear opinions of people who do use tablets.  I've never actually used a tablet before (apart from trialling them out in shops), but the main reason I'm looking at getting one is because my wrist is starting to get sore from my normal mouse (which is starting to play up on me anyway).  Is a tablet usable as an everyday pointing device?  And whilst I don't game much, is it usable when gaming, especially in FPSs?

----------

## ilm

Well, I ended up buying the graphire and got it working.  A couple of things to note with the HOWTO:

1) Despite having already rebooted with the kernel, when I configured the tablet, re-loaded the module and restarted X, the buttons would register but motion wouldn't (restarting fixed this).

2) Is it required to have wacom listed in INPUT_DEVICES in make.conf?

3) I found expresskeys (ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124485) to be useful in getting the touch strip working (haven't gotten the buttons working yet though).

----------

## red-wolf76

 *ilm wrote:*   

> Finally, I'd like to hear opinions of people who do use tablets.  I've never actually used a tablet before (apart from trialling them out in shops), but the main reason I'm looking at getting one is because my wrist is starting to get sore from my normal mouse (which is starting to play up on me anyway).  Is a tablet usable as an everyday pointing device?  And whilst I don't game much, is it usable when gaming, especially in FPSs?

 Hi,

I'm pretty new to tablets myself and just bought a Bamboo One as a gift for my photo-editing ex-gf. Apart from trying to get it to work under Gentoo, I tried it also on my work laptop, which uses WinXP and I can tell you that after being put off at first (p&p installs it as a HID-mousey thing, relative mouse motion by stylus) I got hammered into my seat when I installed the drivers and went through the tutorial. The answer to your first question is definitely yes. I hardly ever touched the pad during my session when absolute positioning was on. As for FPS, I'll conservatively advise to use an optical cord mouse instead.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Ok, slowly making progress here, seems I set the kernel event setting to module. I now get the event devices for everything hooked up to the box. I had to tweak the wacom_wac.c-file in the source archive so the driver would recognize my Bamboo one as a Graphire (which it really is) tablet and it now works just dandy in gdm.

Unfortunately, logging in and starting Gnome crashes the X server. Seems I'm now between a rock and a hard place. If I compile xorg-server with evdev-support, it crashes when trying to use the regular drivers kbd and mouse, using evdev for mouse works, but the keyboard stays dead if I try it. And finally, if I leave evdev altogether, I can use the keyboard, mouse and tablet in gdm, but once I log into Gnome the X server freaks out. :rolleyes: A view in the log tells me it apparently wishes to load an evdev driver (which I just removed to get my mouse and keyboard to work properly.

----------

## red-wolf76

Update: Evdev trouble seems to be entirely Wacom-unrelated and was fixed by downgrading to hal-0.5.9.1-r3.

BTW: [url="http://www.nabble.com/Support-for-wacom-bamboo-one-with-device-id-0x0069-t4595263.html"]This[/url] and including this

```
 /*{ "Wacom Bamboo", 9, 14760, 9225, 511, 63, WACOM_MO },*/

 { "Wacom Bamboo One", 8, 5104, 3712, 511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
```

at the proper place in the linuxwacom-0.7.8-3.tar.bz2 tarball have helped me bunches too.

Now I've just to figure out why Gnome keeps crashing on me when I log in.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mellofone

Just a quick note for those of you that are trying to get things working with a Bamboo Fun. I am using the small version, but the medium supposedly is identical. Please make sure you try to manually install the DEV version (now 0.7.9-3) to add support for these tablets. Otherwise, things work PERFECTLY after the upgrade.

----------

## SupuS

Hi

I have Bamboo Fun Small but it doesn't work as it should .. I installed dev version of linuxwacom driver but tablet is as "second mouse" .. it move only if I put pen directly on the tablet atc. I tried this howto and http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wacom_Tablet too but withnout success .. any help appreciated

----------

## mellofone

Isn't that how it is supposed to work?

----------

## SupuS

 *mellofone wrote:*   

> Isn't that how it is supposed to work?

 

Not exactly .. If I move pen above the tablet than cursor not move .. only if I put pen directly to tablet .. I tried this in Vista too and if I move pen above tablet so cursor move too. I set "mode absolute" in Gentoo and also in Vista so I supposed it will be same .. but it isn't

----------

## mellofone

Interesting, I didn't have to mess with it at all. What version of the -dev are you using? What does dmesg show right at the time you plug the tablet in?

----------

## red-wolf76

 *mellofone wrote:*   

> Isn't that how it is supposed to work?

 In "relative mode", yes. But in "absolute" mode it should move the cursor to the position on the board.

I've so far only managed to do that in GDM with my Bamboo One. Xorg/Gnome still crashes when I log in.

Today is the company holiday do, so I'll probably be too knackered tonight, but I'll try to remember to post my setup here.

----------

## SupuS

2red-wolf76: It will be great  :Smile: 

 *mellofone wrote:*   

> Interesting, I didn't have to mess with it at all. What version of the -dev are you using? What does dmesg show right at the time you plug the tablet in?

 

Yes it is interesting  :Smile:  I use latest dev version 0.7.9-4 .. in fury I mixed this howto and howto on gentoo-wiki .. so it can be some stupid typo .. but I don't think so ..

Gimp don't show the "stylus" thing as described in this howto too ..

my related xorg lines:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Driver        "wacom"

    Identifier    "stylus"

    Option        "Device"       "/dev/input/wacom"

    Option        "Type"         "stylus"

    Option        "USB"          "on"                 # USB ONLY

    Option        "Mode"         "Absolute"           # other option: "Absolute"

    Option        "Vendor"       "WACOM"

    Option        "tilt"         "on"  # add this if your tablet supports tilt

    Option        "Threshold"    "5"   # the official linuxwacom howto advises this line

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver        "wacom"

    Identifier    "eraser"

    Option        "Device"       "/dev/input/wacom"

    Option        "Type"         "eraser"

    Option        "USB"          "on"                  # USB ONLY

    Option        "Mode"         "Absolute"            # other option: "Absolute"

    Option        "Vendor"       "WACOM"

    Option        "tilt"         "on"  # add this if your tablet supports tilt

    Option        "Threshold"    "5"   # the official linuxwacom howto advises this line

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver        "wacom"

    Identifier    "cursor"

    Option        "Device"       "/dev/input/wacom"

    Option        "Type"         "cursor"

    Option        "USB"          "on"                  # USB ONLY

    Option        "Mode"         "Absolute"            # other option: "Absolute"

    Option        "Vendor"       "WACOM"

EndSection
```

dmesg:

```
usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Wacom BambooFun 4x5 as /class/input/input6
```

and proc:

```
T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=0017 Rev= 1.13

S:  Manufacturer=Wacom Co.,Ltd.

S:  Product=CTE-450

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr= 60mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=wacom

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   9 Ivl=4ms
```

----------

## mellofone

That is about identical to my setup, without the Absolute setting. However, the fun models do not support tilt. Try removing that just as a test.

----------

## SupuS

 *mellofone wrote:*   

> That is about identical to my setup, without the Absolute setting. However, the fun models do not support tilt. Try removing that just as a test.

 

I tried with Relative setting and without this Option but it is same .. maybe wrong X version? I have xorg-x11 7.2 .. Xorg -version shows:

```
X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.23-gentoo-r4 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux supus 2.6.23-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP PREEMPT Tue Dec 18 14:54:11 CET 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 18 December 2007  04:07:43PM
```

If I test functions by ~/linuxwacom/src/util/wacdump /dev/input/wacom everything works as expected .. move above the tablet etc.

----------

## SupuS

I configure, make and make install whole thing again and after restart X it works .. I hope that after reboot too ..

before I used prebuild version of wacom_drv.so and it was not compatible with my Xorg   :Embarassed: 

Now it works as I expected  :Smile:  Thank a lot for your help .. I'll back if pad will not work   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## red-wolf76

Great to hear...  :Smile: 

Here's my setup anyways, since I've not yet gotten my "One" to properly function under Gnome.

I'm using a slightly modified linuxwacom-0.7.8_p3. Modifications include putting a line in the tarball that will tell the driver to address the Bamboo One as a Graphire (which it apparently is, under the hood). As already mentioned, it works flawlessly in GDM, but crashes Gnome, so it's probably some Gnome issue.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0"  "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0"     "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "stylus"     "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "cursor"     "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Resolution" "1200"

    Option         "Buttons" "8"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "7 8"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

    #Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "logidmd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "deadgraveacute"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Driver        "wacom"

     Identifier    "stylus"

     Option        "Device"       "/dev/input/wacom-bamboo-one"

     Option        "Type"         "stylus"

     Option        "USB"          "on"                 # USB ONLY

     Option        "Mode"         "Absolute"           # other option: "Relative"

     Option        "Vendor"       "WACOM"

#     Option        "tilt"         "on"  # add this if your tablet supports tilt

     Option        "Threshold"    "5"   # the official linuxwacom howto advises this line

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Driver        "wacom"

     Identifier    "cursor"

     Option        "Device"       "/dev/input/wacom-bamboo-one"

     Option        "Type"         "cursor"

     Option        "USB"          "on"                  # USB ONLY

     Option        "Mode"         "Relative"            # other option: "Absolute"

     Option        "Vendor"       "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "LG"

    ModelName      "FLATRON L2000CE"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

    ModeLine "1400x1050" 121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GS"

#    Option         "ModeValidation" "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck"

#    Option         "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "true" 

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

#    Option        "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "MetaModes" "1400x1050 1280x1024 1024x768 640x480"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1400x1050"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

    Option         "RENDER"    "Disable"

EndSection
```

----------

## Ray ishido

hi all,

is the last version of the drivers (2.8.3) support Xorg 1.4?

thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## csim

Hi CRV§ADER//KY and all,

i'd like to ask a few questions:

1. do i need to enable wacom USE flag for xorg-server ? I suppose i don't have to if i install linuxwacom drivers?

2. when installing ALSA separately it is recomended to disable ALSA modules in the kernel...would it work if i disabled Wacom in the kernel config entirelywhen installing linuxwacom drivers? Somewhere i have read that the kernel module was present in linuxwacom package only until 2.6.17, is that true?

3. someone reported that with xorg-server 1.4 it's impossible to draw in GIMP/Inkscape (i have that problem too).... has this issue been reported to the devs?Does anyone know? *EDIT* I can confirm that by downgrading to 1.3 it started to work again..while googling i found a msg from the linuxwacom project author, that 1.4 isn't supported yet, this was from sept 07 IIRC.

----------

## red-wolf76

 *csim wrote:*   

> Hi CRV§ADER//KY and all,
> 
> i'd like to ask a few questions:
> 
> 1. do i need to enable wacom USE flag for xorg-server ? I suppose i don't have to if i install linuxwacom drivers?
> ...

 

Cheers,

To answer your questions (as best I can)

(2) You could think so, but I think that the linuxwacom driver in fact replaces the kernel module, so after building a new kernel, it is wise to remerge linuxwacom-drivers as well. As for the wacom USE-flag (1), I'm not completely sure, but I think that it needs to be enabled to allow components that allow communication with the driver to work.

As for (3), I have xorg 1.4 and it works, albeit only in GDM, and the server bails when I start Gnome. I have a Wacom Bamboo One, so I'll sadly have to wait some more until a newer driver version makes it into portage or I can be arsed to learn enough about ebuilds to craft my own overlay... Even so, the prospect of finding out which patches to include, abhors me. I'm not a programmer, sadly, and don't have the time to become one.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

updated to linux-2.6.24. No more overlays... yeppie.

----------

## wah_wah_69

Hi you all, I recently purchased a wacom bamboo fun (the A6 sized one). It works in windows but I haven't been able to make it to work in linux.

I followed http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wacom_Tablet without success. the wacom event file is never created.

I updated to kernel 2.6.24 , added the intuos/graphire driver as module, event interface is compiled and working (my gamepad shows just fine).

The module is loaded without errors output of dmesg:

```
eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom

drivers/input/tablet/wacom_sys.c: v1.47:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

```

lsusb lists it

```
thisbox kk # lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 045e:0202 Microsoft Corp. Xbox Controller

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:001c Microsoft Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 056a:0017 Wacom Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

I emerged xorg-server with:

```

 INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom joystick" emerge xorg-server 

```

I created the 10-local.rules with:

```

 KERNEL=="event*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="input/wacom"

```

But noticed there was also a file called 60-wacom.rules Wich I suppouse was created by linux-wacom ebuild I have 0.78 installed since the wiki says you don't need the dev version if you're running a 2.6.24 kernel.

```

# udev rules for wacom tablets.

# These rules were compiled for the Debian GNU/Linux distribution,

# but others may, and indeed are encouraged to, use them also.

#

# Should you do so, PLEASE CO-ORDINATE ANY CHANGES OR ADDITIONS

# of new devices with Ron <ron@debian.org> so that we can try

# to present users with with a standard set of device nodes

# which they can rely on across the board.

# Convenience link for the common case of a single tablet.

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK="input/wacom"

# Type-named links for multiple tablets.  If you want to use multiple

# tablets of the _same_ type, you will probably need to use the links

# from /dev/input/by-path to identify which is plugged into what usb

# port.  For different types though, just pick your links from the

# list below.

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0000", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penpartner"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0010", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0011", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire2-4x5"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0012", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire2-5x7"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0013", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire3"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0014", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire3-6x8"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0015", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire4-4x5"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0016", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-graphire4-6x8"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0060", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0061", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penstation2"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0062", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito2-4x5"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0063", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-volito2-2x3"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0064", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-penpartner2"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0020", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-4x5"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0021", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-6x8"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0022", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-9x12"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0023", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-12x12"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0024", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos-12x18"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0030", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl400"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0031", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl500"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0032", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl600"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0033", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl600sx"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0034", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl550"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0035", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl800"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0037", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl700"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0038", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-pl510"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0039", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtu710"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="00C0", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtf521"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="00C4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-dtf720"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0003", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq_partner"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0041", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-4x5"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0042", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-6x8"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0043", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-9x12"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0044", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-12x12"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0045", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-12x18"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="00B0", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-4x5"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="00B1", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-6x8"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="00B2", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-9x12"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="00B3", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-12x12"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="00B4", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-12x19"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="00B5", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos3-6x11"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="003F", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-cintiq21ux"

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0047", SYMLINK+="input/tablet-intuos2-6x8a"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the wacom one

# is already bound to it.

KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/lib/udev/check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

```

Should I add the line to the 60-wacom.rules with the correct Product id?

Since calling udevstart didn't seem to add the /dev/input/wacom file  I updated the latest udev version in portage sys-fs/udev-118  right after that the udevstart command wasn't available anymore.

What am I missing?

----------

## red-wolf76

Wah_wah: What does lsusb tell you about the tablet? I have a Bamboo One (not "Fun") which needs some tweaking in the driver, as it secretly uses the graphire hardware specs, apparently. Long story short, I've managed to get it to work in GDM, but it crashes Xorg upon logging in. Haven't yet tried the new kernel with it though.

----------

## wah_wah_69

 *red-wolf76 wrote:*   

> Wah_wah: What does lsusb tell you about the tablet? I have a Bamboo One (not "Fun") which needs some tweaking in the driver, as it secretly uses the graphire hardware specs, apparently. Long story short, I've managed to get it to work in GDM, but it crashes Xorg upon logging in. Haven't yet tried the new kernel with it though.

 

ls usb lists it just fine , see my previous message:

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 056a:0017 Wacom Co., Ltd

----------

## red-wolf76

D'OH! It surely would help if I could read...  :Embarassed: 

If you look in the list, you'll find that 056a:0017 isn't included in the udev rules file as such. But it maybe that it is internally identical to another. My Bamboo one has 056a:0069 and is a graphire, as I found out here (link in German, sorry, but there's another link to an english source and some of the commands might prove helpful).

In the end, I tweaked the driver sources before compilation and put it into an overlay. Still gotta try 2.6.24, though.

----------

## wah_wah_69

 *red-wolf76 wrote:*   

> D'OH! It surely would help if I could read... 
> 
> If you look in the list, you'll find that 056a:0017 isn't included in the udev rules file as such. But it maybe that it is internally identical to another. My Bamboo one has 056a:0069 and is a graphire, as I found out here (link in German, sorry, but there's another link to an english source and some of the commands might prove helpful).
> 
> In the end, I tweaked the driver sources before compilation and put it into an overlay. Still gotta try 2.6.24, though.

 

Das ist gut!

It was me actually the one who's not paying attention

The Wiki asks you to run the command

```

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -A5 056a | grep Driver | grep wacom

```

But as I wasn't getting any output I simply checked cat /proc/bus/usb/devices output and  didn't noticed that the device is using no driver.

```

mybox io # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wacom                  15744  0 

nvidia               4703408  22 

8250_pnp                9216  0 

8250                   19980  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            17792  1 8250

mybox io # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 056a:0017 Wacom Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 045e:0202 Microsoft Corp. Xbox Controller

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:001c Microsoft Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

thisbox me # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -A5 056a | grep Driver

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=(none)

dmesg output: 

drivers/input/tablet/wacom_sys.c: v1.47:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

Since the wiki says the dev version 1.46.something included bamboo support I supouse it's no issue with the driver.

```

```

cat /proc/bus/inpI: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (FF)"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3803078 f800d001 feffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=045e Product=0202 Version=0100

N: Name="Microsoft X-Box pad v1 (US)"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:02.0-2.1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.1/1-2.1:1.0/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=js0 event3 

B: EV=20000b

B: KEY=683f0000 400000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=3003f

B: FF=1 7030000 0 0

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event5 

B: EV=7

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

ut/devices 

```

So the tablet is not being controlled by any driver ,although the wacom module from the 2.6.24 kernel is loaded.

tail -f /var/log/messages output when unplugged and plugged again:

```

Jan 30 15:15:09 mybox usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 6

Jan 30 15:15:12 mybox usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

Jan 30 15:15:12 mybox usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

----------

## acasto

Wah_wha: Hey, I came across your post while looking in the exact same problem under Debian (unstable branch, kernel 2.6.24). Anyways, I made a bit of headway and thought I'd let you know what seemed to help me. In the krenel source, look at, drivers/input/tablet/wacom_wac.c, particularly where this part starts:

```

static struct usb_device_id wacom_ids[] = {

        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x00) },

        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x10) },

        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x11) },

        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x12) },

        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x13) },

```

...at least for me, the Bamboo Fun product id of 0x17 wasn't listed. Copying a line and changing the id to 0x17 (then recompiling the kernel) got the tablet manged by the wacom driver for me, however it was coming up as a Wacom Volito tablet. Through trial and error I found that if I moved the Bamboo entries above the Volito entry under wacom_features[] (see below), it correctly detected it as the BambooFun:

```

static struct wacom_features wacom_features[] = {

        { "Wacom Penpartner",    7,   5040,  3780,  255,  0, PENPARTNER },

        { "Wacom Graphire",      8,  10206,  7422,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },

        { "Wacom Graphire2 4x5", 8,  10206,  7422,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },

        { "Wacom Graphire2 5x7", 8,  13918, 10206,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },

        { "Wacom Graphire3",     8,  10208,  7424,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },

        { "Wacom Graphire3 6x8", 8,  16704, 12064,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },

        { "Wacom Graphire4 4x5", 8,  10208,  7424,  511, 63, WACOM_G4 },

        { "Wacom Graphire4 6x8", 8,  16704, 12064,  511, 63, WACOM_G4 },

        { "Wacom BambooFun 4x5", 9,  14760,  9225,  511, 63, WACOM_MO },

        { "Wacom Volito",        8,   5104,  3712,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },

        { "Wacom PenStation2",   8,   3250,  2320,  255, 63, GRAPHIRE },

        { "Wacom Volito2 4x5",   8,   5104,  3712,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },

        { "Wacom Volito2 2x3",   8,   3248,  2320,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },

        { "Wacom PenPartner2",   8,   3250,  2320,  255, 63, GRAPHIRE },

```

Okay, I just took a minute and tested it with wacdump and it does seem to properly pickup and detect everything. Anyways, I never got around to learning C, so I don't really know why this works (I assume the ID missing had a lot to do with it  :Wink:  ), but it seems to do the trick. Hope this helps.

----------

## wah_wah_69

Thanks !

I never thought about looking at the driver source as the wiki claimed 2.6.24 had bamboo support out of the box.

The wacom_features wacom struct did have the bamboo info but as you told the id's struct was missing 0x17 , the id of the bamboo fun.

Changed 64 for 17 in the 14th line of the id struct (the bamboo features was the 14th in the features struct).

And now the dev file is created I can see the raw data with cat.

Now all that is left for me is adding it to the xorg.conf file.

----------

## acasto

 *wah_wah_69 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Changed 64 for 17 in the 14th line of the id struct (the bamboo features was the 14th in the features struct).
> 
> 

 

Ahh... that's how they are related. I didn't think about order. I couldn't figure out how it was picking an entry out of the features structure. Thanks for the info!  :Smile: 

----------

## wah_wah_69

 *acasto wrote:*   

>  *wah_wah_69 wrote:*   
> 
> Changed 64 for 17 in the 14th line of the id struct (the bamboo features was the 14th in the features struct).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Do you have pressure sensitivity working?

It's the only thing that's not working for me.

I remember when I was considering the purchase of a wacom tablet some months ago somebody in this very same thread was complaining about pressure sensitivity not working on a bamboo, I'll have to check this thread few pages back.

----------

## acasto

 *wah_wah_69 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have pressure sensitivity working?
> 
> It's the only thing that's not working for me.
> ...

 

I haven't fully tried it out yet through X. wacdump was reporting pressure correctly, so if it's not working I would assume it would be in the xorg driver or something.

EDIT: I just checked on Gimp and pressure sensitivity is working. I just had to go to Files -> Preferences -> Input Devices -> Configure Extended Input Devices, and then activate the necessary components. I set stylus and eraser to "screen" and it seems to work fine.

----------

## Ray ishido

I answer to myself:

Bamboo tablet do not work with xorg-server 1.4.0.x, even with the latest drivers (0.7.9_p7). gnome starts well, but when I hit a button of the tablet X crash-> I came back to xorg-server 1.3.0.0-r5 where everything works perfectly.

note: to use the 0.7.9_p7 drivers, I just renamed the 0.7.9_p4 ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

Battlefield report:

Bamboo A6 works fine on: 

amd64, 

gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3, 

kernel wacom module, 

linuxwacom-0.7.8_p3, 

xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5, 

Fluxbox WM

The pen works great. Pressure detection works great. 

I still haven't figured out how to set the 4 function keys on the tablet, but I guess thats just a matter of time and google  :Smile: 

----------

## mkb137

I just set up a Wacom Bamboo Fun on a dual monitor set up so I'll add my 2 cents for anybody else searching.

I set it up as per the Wacom HOWTO.  I had to add the missing id of 0x17 to /drivers/input/tablet/wacom_wac.c.  It was all pretty straightforward and I got input from the tablet pretty easily, but what I found was that only the upper left hand corner of the tablet mapped to screen pixels and that the pointer would act funny, flipping to different places around the screen.  Also I would always reach a false vertical "edge" somewhere on the left or right side of the monitor.  To fix all this, I had to set up the TwinView, TVResolution, TopX, TopY, BottomX, and BottomY parameters in xorg.conf.  My stylus configuration section now looks like this:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "stylus"

        Driver          "wacom"

        Option          "DeviceName"    "stylus"

        Option          "Type"          "stylus"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"

        Option          "USB"           "on"

        Option          "Mode"          "Absolute"

        Option          "Vendor"        "WACOM"

        Option          "Threshold"     "3"

        Option          "TwinView"      "Horizontal"

        Option          "TVResolution"  "1280x1024,1280x1024"

        Option          "TopX"          "0"

        Option          "TopY"          "0"

        Option          "BottomX"       "14760"

        Option          "BottomY"       "9230"

EndSection

```

The values for BottomX and BottomY are based on my tablet's resolution and physical dimensions.  According to the product manual, the resolution is 100 l per millimeter.  The dimensions of the active area are 147.6 mm x 92.3mm, therefore BottomX = 100 * 147.6 = 14760 and BottomY = 100 * 92.3 = 9230.

Now the stylus correctly moves over the whole area of the monitor.  The TwinView setup means that if I go outside of the edge of one monitor, it switches control to the other monitor.

----------

## rudi_aber

I've been struggling for quite a bit getting my Bamboo One to run.  The suggestion seems to be that with kernel 2.6.24 and linuxwacom-0.7.8_p3 this should work without the need to fiddle with ebuilds.  However, I found that while lsmod, lsusb and dmesg suggested the tablet was found and the driver was there, I still got Driver=(none) in the entry for the tablet in /proc/bus/usb/devices .

I had a look in /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/tablet/wacom_wac.c , where they have added a line (as suggested in posts upthread) in the wacom_features structure in the meantime

```
        { "Wacom Bamboo One",    8,   5104,  3712,  511, 63, GRAPHIRE },
```

but there's no device ID entry for it in the usb_device_id structure.

So, I added

```
        { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x69) },
```

in that structure and ran make modules, make modules_install, rmmod wacom, modprobe wacom

- and, hey presto, I have a /dev/input/wacom pointing to event7, and wacdump picks it up.  It works as a (very touchy) mouse in Xorg, too, although I haven't done anything to my Xconf yet.

Sorry if all this is obvious to everybody else, but it wasn't for me, so I thought I just post a quick thumbs up for those who are despairing over the bl**ming thing!  Now for the Xconf...  Works straight away, and the Gimp recognises it too.

----------

## psycho3d

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> PROBLEM: I attach the tablet, but positioning is completely off.
> 
> WORKAROUND: Have your tablet already attached when you start X.

 

any chance to make X reload input devices without restart? 

i only plug in my tablet when i need it, don't want it online all the time

XInput Hotplug? 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-545171-highlight-restart+wacom.html

----------

## furanku

Maybe this is useful to others: I just found a workaround for a strange bug, wich annoyed me for several weeks. I have a Volito2 tablet and since I bought a 24" widescreen disply it was completely unusable for me. It was in a strange mixture between relative and absolute modus: The pointer jumped to a position which had nothing to do with the real position of the pen on the tablet and worked in relative mode from that point. If I lifted the pen the pointer jumped into the top right corner.

In the end it turned out that I just changed the resolution of the default color depth (24bpp)  from 1024x768 to the new resoution of 1920x1200 in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but left the (unused) 16bpp and 8bb entries unchanged. Changing all three entries made the graphics tablet working again.

Could anyone confirm that this is a bug in the wacom X driver?

----------

## akiross

 *rudi_aber wrote:*   

> I had a look in /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/tablet/wacom_wac.c

 

Thanks, that was useful. I was looking at the wrong file  :Smile: 

----------

## depontius

Wacom Inutos3 broken at the udev level

I haven't even gotten as far as your HowTo debugging instructions.  I believe I've got the kernel built correctly, with both evdev and wacom enabled.  A simple lsmod shows that both get loaded when I plug the table in.  But when I did this, I had a "tail -f" running against /var/log/messages, and got stuff like this:

```
Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.768 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=1102, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=usb, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3, DEVNAME=/dev/bus/usb/001/016, IFINDEX=0

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.769 [I] hotplug.c:134: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 is a device (subsystem)

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.769 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.769 [I] device.c:3319: add_dev: subsys=usb sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 dev=/dev/bus/usb/001/016 parent_dev=0x0809b730

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.769 [E] util.c:388: Cannot read from '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/configuration'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.773 [E] util.c:382: Cannot open '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/serial'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.773 [E] util.c:382: Cannot open '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/serial'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.775 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.776 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.776 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.776 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.777 [I] device.c:3181: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_b1_noserial

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.777 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_b1_noserial

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.777 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=1103, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.16_ep00, DEVNAME=/dev/usbdev1.16_ep00, IFINDEX=0

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.778 [I] hotplug.c:134: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.16_ep00 is a device (subsystem)

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.778 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.16_ep00'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.778 [I] device.c:3319: add_dev: subsys=usb_endpoint sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.16_ep00 dev=/dev/usbdev1.16_ep00 parent_dev=0x080d6320

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.798 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=1104, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=usb, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.799 [I] hotplug.c:134: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 is a device (subsystem)

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.799 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.799 [I] device.c:3319: add_dev: subsys=usb sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 dev= parent_dev=0x080d6320

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.799 [E] util.c:190: Cannot open '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/bInterfaceNumber'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.799 [E] util.c:190: Cannot open '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/bInterfaceClass'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.800 [E] util.c:190: Cannot open '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/bInterfaceSubClass'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.800 [E] util.c:190: Cannot open '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/bInterfaceProtocol'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.800 [E] util.c:382: Cannot open '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/interface'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.802 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.802 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.802 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.802 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.803 [I] device.c:3181: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ffffffff_ffffffff_noserial

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.803 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ffffffff_ffffffff_noserial

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.822 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=1108, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=usb_endpoint, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.16_ep81, DEVNAME=/dev/usbdev1.16_ep81, IFINDEX=0

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.822 [I] hotplug.c:134: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.16_ep81 is a device (subsystem)

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.823 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.16_ep81'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.823 [I] device.c:3319: add_dev: subsys=usb_endpoint sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.16_ep81 dev=/dev/usbdev1.16_ep81 parent_dev=0x080d8950

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.824 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=1105, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=input, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input18, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.825 [I] hotplug.c:134: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input18 is a device (subsystem)

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.825 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input18'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.825 [I] device.c:3319: add_dev: subsys=input sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input18 dev= parent_dev=0x080d8950

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.845 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=1109, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=usb_device, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/usb_device/usbdev1.16, DEVNAME=/dev/bus/usb/001/016, IFINDEX=0

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.846 [I] hotplug.c:134: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/usb_device/usbdev1.16 is a device (subsystem)

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.846 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/usb_device/usbdev1.16'->'/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.846 [I] device.c:3319: add_dev: subsys=usb_device sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/usb_device/usbdev1.16 dev=/dev/bus/usb/001/016 parent_dev=0x080d6320

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.848 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.848 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.848 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.848 [E] device_info.c:272: Could not resolve keypath '@input.originating_device:info.linux.driver' on udi 'atkbd'

Jul  9 11:58:52 kimon hald[8061]: 11:58:52.849 [I] device.c:3181: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_b1_noserial_usbraw

```

From what I can see, it looks like it's trying to add the device at some index, failing, disconnecting it, and trying at the next index.  It keeps trying, looping through.  Most of the chatter is hald, so I've also tried stopping hald, and get:

```
Jul  9 12:40:37 kimon [ 2862.175987] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 123

Jul  9 12:40:37 kimon [ 2862.298179] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  9 12:40:37 kimon [ 2862.301277] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input249

Jul  9 12:40:37 kimon [ 2862.768522] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 123

Jul  9 12:40:38 kimon [ 2863.212132] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 124

Jul  9 12:40:38 kimon [ 2863.334324] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  9 12:40:38 kimon [ 2863.337456] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input250

Jul  9 12:40:38 kimon [ 2863.791671] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 124

Jul  9 12:40:39 kimon [ 2864.238293] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 125

Jul  9 12:40:39 kimon [ 2864.360465] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  9 12:40:39 kimon [ 2864.363567] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input251

Jul  9 12:40:39 kimon [ 2864.942703] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 125

Jul  9 12:40:40 kimon [ 2865.254441] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 126

Jul  9 12:40:40 kimon [ 2865.376629] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  9 12:40:40 kimon [ 2865.379752] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input252

Jul  9 12:40:40 kimon [ 2865.837961] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 126

Jul  9 12:40:41 kimon [ 2866.280584] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 127

Jul  9 12:40:41 kimon [ 2866.402770] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  9 12:40:41 kimon [ 2866.405863] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input253

Jul  9 12:40:41 kimon [ 2866.861111] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 127

Jul  9 12:40:42 kimon [ 2867.303735] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Jul  9 12:40:42 kimon [ 2867.428929] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  9 12:40:42 kimon [ 2867.431995] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input254

Jul  9 12:40:42 kimon [ 2867.884256] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 3

Jul  9 12:40:43 kimon [ 2868.325885] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Jul  9 12:40:43 kimon [ 2868.448072] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  9 12:40:43 kimon [ 2868.451176] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input255

Jul  9 12:40:43 kimon [ 2868.907411] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 4
```

Even looking at the output of dmesg doesn't look more informative:

```
[  407.607157] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 125

[  407.729371] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  407.732496] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input127

[  408.185707] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 125

[  408.649292] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 126

[  408.777488] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  408.786325] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input128

[  409.336744] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 126

[  409.666471] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 127

[  409.791658] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  409.793773] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input129

[  410.359880] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 127

[  410.665618] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[  410.787833] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  410.800283] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input130

[  411.255135] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 3

[  411.698760] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

[  411.824044] usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  411.834001] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input131

[  412.406195] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 4
```

So at this point, it doesn't appear that the kernel is even connecting to the tablet cleanly.  If I look in /dev/input I see the tablet connecting and disconnecting to event5 - it blinks in and out.  I'm not at the point where I can even start worrying about X, yet.

Any suggestions welcome.

----------

## Dominique_71

Well guys, I get some trouble in order to get my Bamboo cth-460 to work with kernel-2.6.33-gentoo, X version 1.7.5 and xf86-input-wacom-0.10.4. It is not into the kernel driver and I get the fatal  Driver=(none) with more /proc/bus/usb/devices

From linuxwacom added support for some newer models, I downloaded the patch. As it was not applying to the 2.6.33 kernel, I done a few modifications:

wacom_wac.h.patch

```
--- wacom_wac.h.orig   2010-02-24 19:52:17.000000000 +0100

+++ wacom_wac.h   2010-03-21 17:34:14.000000000 +0100

@@ -20,6 +20,7 @@

 #define WACOM_PKGLEN_PENABLED    8

 #define WACOM_PKGLEN_TPC1FG    5

 #define WACOM_PKGLEN_TPC2FG    14

+#define WACOM_PKGLEN_BAMBOO     9

 

 /* device IDs */

 #define STYLUS_DEVICE_ID   0x02

@@ -53,6 +54,7 @@

    WACOM_BEE,

    WACOM_MO,

    TABLETPC,

+   BAMBOO_PT,

    TABLETPC2FG,

    MAX_TYPE

 };

```

wacom_wac.c.patch

```
--- wacom_wac.c.orig   2010-02-24 19:52:17.000000000 +0100

+++ wacom_wac.c   2010-03-21 17:31:47.000000000 +0100

@@ -150,6 +150,83 @@

    return 1;

 }

 

+static int wacom_bamboo_pt_irq(struct wacom_wac *wacom, void *wcombo)

+{

+   unsigned char *data = wacom->data;

+   int x, y, pressure;

+

+   if ((data[0] != 2) && (data[0] != 0x03)) { /* 0x03 for GB data */

+      dbg("wacom_bamboo_pt_irq: received unknown report #%d", data[0]);

+      return 0;

+   }

+

+   if (data[1] & 0x80) {

+      /* in prox and not a pad data */

+

+      if (data[1] & 0xf0) {

+          if (data[1] & 0x8) {  /* rubber */

+         wacom->tool[0] = BTN_TOOL_RUBBER;

+         wacom->id[0] = ERASER_DEVICE_ID;

+          }

+          else {  /* pen */

+         wacom->tool[0] = BTN_TOOL_PEN;

+         wacom->id[0] = STYLUS_DEVICE_ID;

+          }

+      }

+      x = wacom_le16_to_cpu(&data[2]);

+      y = wacom_le16_to_cpu(&data[4]);

+      wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_X, x);

+      wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_Y, y);

+      wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_PRESSURE, pressure);

+      wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_TOUCH, data[1] & 0x01);

+      wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_STYLUS, data[1] & 0x02);

+      wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_STYLUS2, data[1] & 0x04);

+      wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_MISC, wacom->id[0]); /* report tool id */

+      wacom_report_key(wcombo, wacom->tool[0], 1);

+   } else if (wacom->id[0]) {

+      wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_X, 0);

+      wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_Y, 0);

+      wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_PRESSURE, 0);

+      wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_TOUCH, 0);

+      wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_STYLUS, 0);

+      wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_STYLUS2, 0);

+      wacom->id[0] = 0;

+      wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_MISC, 0); /* reset tool id */

+      wacom_report_key(wcombo, wacom->tool[0], 0);

+   }

+

+   /* send pad data */

+   switch (wacom->features->type) {

+       case BAMBOO_PT:

+      if (data[8] & 0xff) {

+         wacom_input_sync(wcombo);

+         wacom->id[1] = PAD_DEVICE_ID;

+         wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_0, (data[7] & 0x08));

+         wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_1, (data[7] & 0x20));

+         wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_4, (data[7] & 0x10));

+         wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_5, (data[7] & 0x40));

+         wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_WHEEL, (data[8] & 0x7f));

+         wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_TOOL_FINGER, 0xf0);

+         wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_MISC, wacom->id[1]);

+         wacom_input_event(wcombo, EV_MSC, MSC_SERIAL, 0xf0);

+      } else if (wacom->id[1]) {

+         wacom_input_sync(wcombo);

+         wacom->id[1] = 0;

+         wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_0, (data[7] & 0x08));

+         wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_1, (data[7] & 0x20));

+         wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_4, (data[7] & 0x10));

+         wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_5, (data[7] & 0x40));

+         wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_WHEEL, (data[8] & 0x7f));

+         wacom_report_key(wcombo, BTN_TOOL_FINGER, 0);

+         wacom_report_abs(wcombo, ABS_MISC, 0);

+         wacom_input_event(wcombo, EV_MSC, MSC_SERIAL, 0xf0);

+      }

+      break;

+   }

+   return 1;

+}

+

+

 static int wacom_graphire_irq(struct wacom_wac *wacom, void *wcombo)

 {

    unsigned char *data = wacom->data;

@@ -826,6 +903,8 @@

       case GRAPHIRE:

       case WACOM_MO:

          return wacom_graphire_irq(wacom_wac, wcombo);

+      case BAMBOO_PT:

+         return wacom_bamboo_pt_irq(wacom_wac, wcombo);

 

       case PTU:

          return wacom_ptu_irq(wacom_wac, wcombo);

@@ -854,6 +933,7 @@

 void wacom_init_input_dev(struct input_dev *input_dev, struct wacom_wac *wacom_wac)

 {

    switch (wacom_wac->features->type) {

+      case BAMBOO_PT:

       case WACOM_MO:

          input_dev_mo(input_dev, wacom_wac);

       case WACOM_G4:

@@ -956,6 +1036,10 @@

    { "Wacom Intuos4 6x9",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    44704, 27940, 2047, 63, INTUOS4 },

    { "Wacom Intuos4 8x13",   WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    65024, 40640, 2047, 63, INTUOS4L },

    { "Wacom Intuos4 12x19",  WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    97536, 60960, 2047, 63, INTUOS4L },

+   { "Wacom Bamboo P&T 4s5", WACOM_PKGLEN_BAMBOO,    14760,  9225, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT },

+   { "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4s5", WACOM_PKGLEN_BAMBOO,    14732,  9144, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT },

+   { "Wacom Bamboo Craft",   WACOM_PKGLEN_BAMBOO,    14732,  9144, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT },

+   { "Wacom Bamboo P&T 6x8", WACOM_PKGLEN_BAMBOO,    21648, 13530, 1023, 63, BAMBOO_PT },

    { "Wacom Cintiq 21UX",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    87200, 65600, 1023, 63, CINTIQ },

    { "Wacom Cintiq 20WSX",   WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    86680, 54180, 1023, 63, WACOM_BEE },

    { "Wacom Cintiq 12WX",    WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS,    53020, 33440, 1023, 63, WACOM_BEE },

@@ -1034,6 +1118,10 @@

    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xE2) },

    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xE3) },

    { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0x47) },

+   { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD1) },

+   { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD4) },

+   { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD2) },

+   { USB_DEVICE(USB_VENDOR_ID_WACOM, 0xD3) },

    { }

 };

```

The third file is hopefully not needed because the changes are included into xf86-input-wacom. To apply those patches, copy them into /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/tablet and run:

```
patch -p0 < wacom_wac.h.patch

patch -p0 < wacom_wac.c.patch
```

Now, it is just to compile the driver and install it as usual. And to run a modprobe wacom of course.

After that, more /proc/bus/usb/devices give me 

```
T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=00d1 Rev= 1.06

S:  Manufacturer=Wacom Co.,Ltd.

S:  Product=CTH-460

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr= 98mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=wacom

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   9 Ivl=4ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=wacom

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=4ms

```

and  get 2 new devices in /dev/input

```
# ls /dev/input|grep wac

wacom

wacom-touch

```

I will restart X and keep you updated.

----------

